# يوميات حمار مقهور



## alaakamel30 (29 مايو 2010)

*فى صباح صيفى خانق كالعادة،صحوت مبكرا وحمدت ربى على إننى إستطعت أن اغفو لساعتين دون سماع لأى رنين فى ملفات الذاكرة،وكالمعتاد شربت كوب الشاى المخلوط بنشارة الخشب على عجالة وأعددت أوراقى وحقيبتى الجلدية وهممت فى الخروج من منزلى،وكان اليوم يبدو عاديا جدا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ولا شىء يلفت الأنظار فى الطريق سوى أن الناس أصبحوا أكثر شرودا وخمولا وصمتا وإستكانة،فالجميع يسير فى طريقه وعيناه إلى أسفل وكأن هناك أمرا غريبا حدث ليلة الأمس،وكانت أولى الخطوات فى جدولى اليومى هى شراء علبة السجائر من الكشك الخشبى المغروس على قارعة الطريق،وعندما توجهت للبائع والذى اعرفه ويعرفنى من سنوات عديدة مضت،حتى أصبح مؤشر عبوسته هو معيارى الوحيد لتحديد ما سيؤول إليه اليوم من أزمات أو إنفراجات.*
*أنا: صباح الخير يا عم سيد*
*البائع: يا صباح الورد*
*أنا: طيب عال شايفك مبسوط النهاردة*
*البائع: وهو فيه حد يشوفك ومايتبسطش*
*أنا: ربنا يخليك يا عم سيد،ادينى روثمان أزرق وحياتك*
*البائع: اتفضل*
*أنا: شكرا يا عم سيد*
*البائع: أى خدمة يا حمار*
*سمعت الكلمة مدوية تخترق أذنى وكأنها الرعد،ولوهلة شردت بذهنى و سألت نفسى هل ما سمعت حقيقة وهل تجرأ البائع على مناداتى بهذا الإسم أم إنها تهيؤات ما بعد الغفوة،ولذلك قررت أن أطلب منه أن يعيد على مسامعى ما قاله مرة أخرى.*
*أنا: بتقول إيه؟*
*البائع: بقولك أى خدمة يا حمار*
*أنا: حمار يا ابن ال.....*
*لم أدرى بشىء من حولى ولم أفيق من غيبوبة الصدمة إلا وعم سيد يغرق فى دمائه التى تغطى رأسه ووجهه والجزء الأعلى من جذعه،والناس تحاول تهدئتى وعم سيد يتوعدنى ويهددنى بحبسى،وما هى إلا لحظات قليلة وعلى غير العادة حتى أتت سيارة الشرطة مسرعة وفى نشاط بالغ لم ألحظه قبل هذا اليوم،وأخذتنا السيارة إلى قسم الشرطة التابعة له المنطقة،وهناك تم التعامل معى بكل جفاء ووقاحة وتم صرف عم سيد لعمل تقرير طبى بإصاباته،وتم إلحاقى بغرفة الحجز وهناك دار الحديث بينى وبين الصول الموكل بباب الحجز.*
*أنا: أنا عايز اخرج من هنا*
*الصول: أنت متهم وده مكانك*
*أنا: أنا راجل محامى والقانون بيقول إن المحامى ما يترميش فى الحجز*
*الصول: ده كان زمان وحياة والدك،دلوقتى كله سواسية*
*أنا: يعنى إيه كله سواسية،أنا هوديكوا فى داهية أنا هابلغ النائب العام*
*الصول: مش لما تخرج الأول من المصيبة اللى عملتها،وكمان هو النائب العام فاضى للوبش اللى زيك*
*أنا: اتكلم بأدب وأعرف انت بتكلم مين*
*الصول: نعم... تكونشى ناوى تبطحنى أنا كمان*
*أنا: أنت البطح قليل عليك،أنت مقامك تاخد بالجزمة*
*الصول: طيب حاضر وشرف أمى لأكون رافق بالمحضر أنك بتسب موظف عمومى أثناء تأدية وظيفته،خليها بدال التهمة تبقى اتنين*
*أنا: انا عايز أقابل المأمور*
*الصول: سعادة الباشا المأمور لسه ماجاش،لما ييجى نبقى نبلغه أن سعادة البلطجى عايز يقابله.*
*وبعد ساعتين من الشد والجذب مع هذا الصول الجلف القروى والذى يكاد شاربه ان يطال أذنيه،وبعد محاولات مستميتة منى من صراخ بصوت عالى أزعج كل من فى القسم من عاملين ورواد،أضطر الضابط النوبتجى لعرضى على المأمور،وعندما دخلت للمأمور رأيته رجلا هادئا وديعا يبدو أن سنوات العمل الطويلة قد أضفت عليه الكثير من الحكمة،ولمحت فوق رأسه لوحة زجاجية معلقة على الحائط وعريضة جدا لا يفوقها عرضا إلا عرض قفاه ومكتوب عليها بالبنط العريض هذا من فضل ربى،وكان الحوار كالتالى.*
*المأمور: خير بقى يا أستاذ عامل غلبة ليه*
*أنا: أنا مش عامل غلبة أنا بطالب بحقى،أنا راجل محامى ومش من حقكم أنكم ترمونى فى الحجز،والمفروض أنى أقعد فى غرفة التحفظ*
*المأمور: حق إيه اللى بتتكلم عليه مش كفاية أنك عامل جنحة ومسيح دم الراجل*
*أنا: ده راجل قليل الأدب وخد جزاءه لأنه سبنى*
*المأمور: سبك قالك إيه؟*
*أنا: احم قاللى يا حمار*
*المأمور: طيب وهو كده يبقى غلط فيك؟*
*أنا: نعم!! تقصد إيه؟*
*المأمور: أقصد ان الراجل ما قالشى حاجة غلط*
*أنا: لاحظ انك مامور قسم وأنا مش عايز اخد ضدك إجراء قانونى*
*المأمور: إجراء قانونى بإيه بس،يظهر إن حضرتك كنت مسافر برة بقالك فترة طويلة*
*أنا: انا ما سافرتش*
*المأمور: أمال حضرتك كنت نايم ومش دارى باللى بيحصل فى البلد*
*أنا: أنا فعلا نمت ساعتين،هو إيه اللى حصل*
*المأمور: ساعتين إيه يا أستاذ،هو فى نظام بلد بيتغير فى ساعتين*
*أنا: أنا مش فاهم حاجة هو إيه بالظبط اللى حصل*
*المأمور: اللى حصل إن حكومتنا الحكيمة قررت إنها تستورد حقنة لكل مواطن تمنها 100 ألف جنيه للحقنة الواحدة*
*أنا: ليه هو فيه مرض انتشر لا قدر الله*
*المأمور: مرض إيه وبتاع إيه،الحكومة قررت تحقن كل مواطن بالحقنة دى عشان يتحول لحمار*
*أنا: يتحول لحمار!!!؟*
*المأمور: أيوة هو أنت مش واخد بالك من الناس*
*أنا: هو بصراحة أنا لاحظت النهاردة إن الناس سلوكها غريب شوية وبعدين شكلها متغير حبتين*
*المأمور: شكلها متغير إزاى يعنى؟*
*أنا: يعنى لا مؤاخذة شايف إن ودانهم طولت شوية وقفاهم أحم عرض*
*المأمور: طيب ما انت صاحى أهو،أمال زعلت ليه لما عم سيد قالك يا حمار*
*أنا: بس انا مش فاهم ليه الحكومة تدفع التمن الباهظ ده وتجيب 80 مليون حقنة عشان تحول الناس لحمير*
*المأمور: يا أستاذ دى سياسة و حكمة من الحكومة، لما الناس تبقى حمير هتريح وتستريح،شوف بقى الحكومة شايلة هم الناس إزاى وعايزة تريحهم*
*أنا: وإيه الراحة فى كده؟*
*المأمور: عمرك شوفت حمار بيشتكى أو يعترض على صاحبه*
*أنا: بصراحة لاء*
*المأمور: يبقى الحمار مرتاح*
*أنا: طيب بدال ما الحكومة تدفع فى الحقنة الواحدة 100 ألف جنيه ما كانت تديهم للمواطن احسن وساعتها عمره ما هيشتكى*
*المأمور: يا أستاذ الفلوس لو الناس مسكتها فى إيديها هتصرفها فى كلام فاضى وترجع تشتكى من جديد،لكن الحقنة مفعولها مستمر وهيضملنا ان الاجيال الجاية كمان هتكون حمير ولاد حمير.*
*أنا: ويا ترى الحكومة خدت هى كمان من الحقنة دى؟*
*المأمور: أخرس...الحقن دى للشعب وبس،لكن الحكومة دى الصفوة*
*أنا:أيوة بس لو الشعب اتحول لحمير يبقى لازم الحكومة تكون حمير برضه، على الأقل عشان تحس بيه*
*المأمور: الحمار محتاج اللى يسوقه يا أستاذ ومفيش حمار بيسوق حمار*
*أنا: فى دى عندك حق*
*المأمور: لكن تعال هنا قوللى هو أنت مخدتش الحقنة ولا إيه؟*
*أنا: ها ؟ لا يا فندم خدتها خدتها،بس انا برضه مش حمار*
*المأمور: طيب تعال نتناقش بالعقل عشان أثبتلك أنك حمار*
*أنا: أتفضل*
*المأمور:حضرتك بقالك كام سنة معاك بطاقة إنتخابية وسواء بتقول نعم او لا .. كلام الحكومة هو برضه اللى بيمشى*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: تبقى حمار*
*بقالك كام سنة بتدفع ضرايب وانت عارف ومقتنع إن الفلوس دى مش هترجعلك فى صورة خدمات*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: تبقى حمار*
*بقالك كام سنة بتقول الحال هيتغير فى الخطة الخمسية الجاية،وكل خطة تقول نفس الكلام ومفيش حاجة بتتغير*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: تبقى حمار*
*بقالك كام سنة رافض تمد إيدك فى جيب غيرك ومصمم متبقاش زى الناس اللى فوق*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: تبقى حمار*
*بقالك كام سنة بتقرا الجرايد الرسمية ورغم إنك عارف انها كدب فى كدب لكن مازلت بتقراها*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: تبقى حمار*
*بقالك كام سنة بتصدق إن فيه معارضة حقيقية فى البلد وإن الناس دى مطحونة زيك*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: تبقى حمار*
*بقالك كام سنة عارف إن البلد فيها خير يخليها دولة عظمى لكن بتحاول تقنع نفسك إننا دولة مديونة وفقيرة وإن المشكلة فى الزيادة السكانية*
*أنا: بقالى كتير*
*المأمور: مش بقولك حمارررررر*
*إنتهى كلام المأمور معى وإنتهت المشكلة مع عم سيد بالصلح وتقبيل الرأس والأيادى والأقدام ايضا لو كان تطلب الأمر بعد ان أكتشفت انى حمار ابن حمار وكلام عم سيد على حق وانا على باطل.*
*تركت القسم وخرجت وتركت خلفى تعب اليوم كله،ولكنى لم استطع ان انسى حوارى مع المأمور الحكيم،ولم تفلح محاولاتى اليائسة بالتدخين وشرب الشاى فى نسيان كلماته التى ستغير مجرى حياتى فى السنوات القادمة.*
*يتبع......*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

ابداع سياسى ساخر لاذع مشاغب 

مصبوب بقالب جراءة ووضوح 

والفاظ قوية محكمة 


متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## zezza (30 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه اسلوب تحفة ..بجد طريقة عرض حلوة اوى و تشد اللى بيقرا 
مستنية اتابع باقى الاجزاء


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

معلش مشاغبة هموت واقوللها 

اعتقد ان حقنة الحمورية فاتت حضرتك 

لان كندا ما بتتجوزش حمير 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*جميل جدا يا أ. علاء
القصة ملهاش نهاية حتي الان طبعا كلنا عيشينها
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ابداع سياسى ساخر لاذع مشاغب
> 
> مصبوب بقالب جراءة ووضوح
> 
> ...


 *لأول مرة فى حياتى أمارس فن المقالة*
*نشكر ربنا إنها نالت الإستحسان*
*القادم أكثر جرأة*
*شكرا لمرورك استاذتنا*


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه اسلوب تحفة ..بجد طريقة عرض حلوة اوى و تشد اللى بيقرا
> مستنية اتابع باقى الاجزاء


 *أشكرك زيزا على المرور وكلمات التشجيع*
*أتمنى ان يعجبك القادم*


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *جميل جدا يا أ. علاء*
> *القصة ملهاش نهاية حتي الان طبعا كلنا عيشينها*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*


 *أشكرك اخى الكريم*
*فعلا حتى الأن القصة بلا نهاية*
*إلى ان تقرر لنا الحكومة حقنة من نوع آخر*
*سعدت بمرورك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مايو 2010)

*مقالة جريئة جدااااااااااا
كلامها سليم عن اللي حاصل من الحكومة للشعب باسلوب مشوق جدا يشد القاريء وميخليهوش يمل 
متابعة يا استاذنا 
حقيقي مبدع بكل شيء​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مقالة جريئة جدااااااااااا​*
> *كلامها سليم عن اللي حاصل من الحكومة للشعب باسلوب مشوق جدا يشد القاريء وميخليهوش يمل *
> *متابعة يا استاذنا *
> 
> *حقيقي مبدع بكل شيء*​


*أشكرك اختنا الكريمة*
*رأيك يهمنى واتمنى ان تنال المقالة القادمة إستحسانك*
*شكرا مرة اخرى للمرور وللكلمات*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

*أحيانا تسوقنى الأقدار إلى نقابة المحامين ليس حبا أو هياما بها ولكن لأننى مضطر سنويا لدفع قيمة الإشتراك وتجديد العضوية وتحديث البيانات وما إلى ذلك،والحق أن اليوم الذى ترمينى فيه الحاجة إلى الذهاب للنقابة هو يوم غامق الطلعة وسوداوى النهاية،فكلما عزمت على تجديد العضوية أجد نفسى مضطرا للوقوف فى طابور يبدو للوهلة الأولى إنه لن ينتهى قبل أن ينتهى أجلك (عمرك)،وكم يذكرنى هذا المشهد البغيض بطفولتى إبان حكم الرئيس المؤمن محمد انور السادات ذو الثلاثة زبيبات والتى تبدو مثل المثلث وهى إحقاقا للحق أكثر رعبا وظلاما من مثلث برمودا، ففى تلك الأيام لم تكن مصر بها وفرة من إنتاج الدواجن وكانت الحكومة تستورد الدجاج المجمد وتطرحه بالجمعيات التعاونية،وكان الشعب بجميع فئاته يتجلى فى مقاومة شعبية مجيدة ويترصص فى طابور بلا نهاية يصل حتى الرصيف المقابل للجمعية وأحيانا فوق شرفات المنازل المجاورة من أجل ان يفوز الفرد بدجاجة كاملة مجمدة بسعر ثمانية وأربعين قرشا، نعم دجاجة كاملة ب 48 صاغ والله على ما أقوله شهيد.*
*ماعلينا.. ذهبت للنقابة مرورا بمبنى القضاء العالى ومصلحة الشهر العقارى لأجد جمع غفير من الناس لا يفوقه عددا إلا جمع أكبر منه من رجال الشرطة ورجال الأمن المركزى،ومن النظرة الأولى أدركت أنها مظاهرة جديدة يقوم بها المحامون وللحق هم معتادون على ذلك كل فترة وإن تعددت الأسباب،وعلمت ان اليوم سيزداد سخونة وعرقا وكفاحا لأننى سأجاهد فى إقتحام المظاهرة حتى اصل لباب النقابة ومن ثم لطابور التجديد.*
*وعند إقترابى من خط النار لاحظت أن المتظاهرين منفعلين جدا وكأن حقنة الحمرنة لم تجدى معهم نفعا،ورأيت رجلا أربعينى العمر تنبىء الأزرار السفلية المفتوحة لقميصه عن كرش مهيب الطلعة وعظيم الهيئة،والغريب ان هذا الرجل الذى جاوز وزنه الربع طن تقريبا يجلس منتشيا فوق منكبى فتى نحيف من شباب الخريجين ويملأ الدنيا عويلا وصراخا، والشاب من تحته يتصبب عرقا ويتمتم بحروف لم أسمعها جيدا ولكنى أكاد أجزم إنها كانت قسم بالله إنه لن يعاود الدخول فى مظاهرة مجددا وأن حمل الفقر ولا حمل هذا الرجل السمين.*
*وحاولت أن استقرأ من اليافطات القماشية عن سبب المظاهرة ولكنى لم يحالفنى الحظ فى ذلك فتلفت يمينا ويسارا حتى ظهر أمامى ضابط شاب مفتول العضلات يشمر عن ساعديه ونظراته تحمل كثيرا من الصرامة، فإقتربت منه بحذر وكان الحوار كالتالى:*
*أنا: صباح الخير يا فندم*
*الضابط: صباح النور*
*أنا: هو فيه إيه؟*
*الضابط: وأنت دخلك إيه؟*
*أنا: أنا محامى ومش عارف أدخل النقابة*
*الضابط: أه...دول زمايلك يا سيدى بيعترضوا على القانون الجديد*
*أنا: قانون جديد؟ حضرتك تقصد تمديد قانون الطوارىء *
*الضابط: لاء أقصد القانون الجديد*
*أنا: وهو فيه قانون جديد نزل؟*
*الضابط: أنت نايم ولا مش من البلد دى*
*أنا: هو كل ما أكلم ظابط يقوللى انت نايم..بصراحة انا بنام ساعتين بس فى اليوم لكن كل ما أنام اصحى ألاقى مصيبة فى البلد،ويظهر إن مفيش حل غير حاجة من اتنين،يا إما الحكومة تبطل مصايب يا إما انا ابطل أنام*
*الضابط: أنا بأقول أنك تبطل نوم أكتر واقعية*
*أنا: بس حضرتك ماقولتليش القانون الجديد ده ليه علاقة بقانون الطوارىء؟*
*الضابط: لا يا سيدى قانون الطوارىء بقى موضة قديمة ومش جايب همه ، وعشان كده الحكومة قررت تنزل قانون جديد يكون رادع لأى حد يفكر إنه يخرج عن النظام أو يعارض*
*أنا: وياترى إيه هو القانون الجديد*
*الضابط: قانون الخزوقة*
*أنا: نعم!!!؟*
*الضابط: إيه ما سمعتش عن الخزوقة قبل كده؟*
*أنا: سمعت.. بس حضرتك تقصد الخزوقة بمفهومها المعنوى ولا المادى*
*الضابط: لا..الخزوقة بمفهومها المعنوى دى حاجة مش جديدة والشعب كده كده متخزوق من زمان،انا قصدى الخزوقة بمفهومها المادى*
*أنا: والقانون ده بينص على إيه؟*
*الضابط: بينص على إن اللى يعارض هيتخزوق*
*أنا: أيوة بس ده ضد حقوق الإنسان ومينفعشى يحصل فى القرن الواحد والعشرين*
*الضابط: صلى ع النبى كده وأهدأ،هو أنت ما سمعتش عن الظابط اللى خزوق سواق الميكروباص بتاع إمبابة وحط العصايا فى *
*أنا: بس من فضلك ماتكملش،أيوة سمعت بس ده محبوس دلوقتى وبيقضى عقوبة على جريمته دى*
*الضابط: يا أستاذ الظابط ده طلع إفراج الشهر اللى فات قبل نهاية المدة، والحكومة ناوية تكرمه وتديله جايزة الدولة التقديرية*
*أنا: تكرمه!!! تكرمه على إيه؟*
*الضابط: بيقولوا إنه كان حكيم ونظرته للأمور بعيدة،وإنه هيتسجل بإسمه براءة إختراع لفكرة الخزوقة فى ردع المعارضين*
*أنا: وهى دى حاجة تستحق التكريم*
*الضابط: تقول إيه بقى زمن أغبر ماشى بضهره،يسيبوا واحد زيى واقف فى الشمس طول النهار عشان يحافظ على النظام والحكومة ويكرموا واحد زى ده،رغم إنه مجابشى حاجة جديدة*
*أنا: تقصد إيه؟ هو فيه حد تانى خزوق فرد من أفراد الشعب*
*الضابط: يا أستاذ الشعب بتاعنا طول عمره بيتخزوق،أنت مش بتقرأ تاريخ*
*أنا: مش واخد بالى ،ياريت توضح أكتر*
*الضابط: ما سمعتش عن سليمان الحلبى اللى خزوقوه*
*أنا: أه سمعت ،بس ده اللى خزوقه المستعمر الفرنسى مش حد من أصحاب البلد*
*الضابط: شكلك غلبان ومش دارى باللى بيحصل*
*أنا: إيه اللى بيحصل*
*الضابط: يا أستاذ الخزوقة دايرة فى البلد من أيام الفراعنة،ولا الفراعنة كمان مش من اصحاب البلد*
*أنا: أنا ماسمعتش ان الفراعنة كانوا بيخزوقوا الشعب*
*الضابط: مش بقولك غلبان... حضرتك زرت المتحف المصرى قبل كده؟*
*أنا: أه..بس ده إيه علاقته بموضوعنا*
*الضابط: حلمك بس...تمثال الفرعون وهو واقف بيبقى ماسك فى إيده إيه؟*
*أنا: مش عارف حاجة كده زى عصاية او حديدة ،متهيألى دى ترمز لصولجان الحكم*
*الضابط: يا أستاذ العصايا دى هى الخازوق اللى كان بيخزوق بيه الشعب، وكانت ماسكته ليها فى إيده علامة على إستقرار الحكم وعدم معارضة الأوباش*
*أنا: حتى لو فرضنا إن ده كان نظام الحكم أيام الفراعنة،إزاى الحكومة تحاول تطبق نفس الهمجية دى فى العصر الحالى*
*الضابط: الحكومة عايزة تضمن إستقرار الحكم والأمان للنظام الحاكم، عمرك سمعت عن فرعون حد أعترض عليه أو عمل ثورة ضده؟*
*أنا: لاء*
*الضابط: السر فى الخازوق اللى فى إيده،طول ما فيه خازوق طول ما الشعب يخاف ويمشى عدل،الفرعون كان الشعب بيعامله على إنه إله، وهنروح بعيد ليه أهو عندك رمسيس التانى أكتر واحد خزوق فى شعبه وبعد 4000 سنة لسه الشعب بيحترمه وعاملينله ميدان وحاطين فيه تمثال طوله طول عمارة بحالها*
*أنا: بس أنا لسه برضه عند رأيى إن ده ما يصحش يحصل فى القرن الواحد والعشرين*
*الضابط: يا أخى أفهم بقى ، عمال أقولك الخزوقة مش حاجة جديدة على الشعب،الفرق الوحيد بين أيام الفراعنة وأيامنا دلوقتى،إن الفرعون كان بيظهر قدام الشعب والخازوق فى إيده،أما اليومين دول فالفرعون بيظهر على شاشات التليفزيون وهو سايب الخازوق فى البيت.*

*إنتهى حوارى مع الضابط الشاب ولم أشعر بنفسى وانا أسير فى شوارع وسط البلد أتفرس فى الفتارين وفى وجوه الناس وأسأل نفسى السؤال المصيرى...هل فعلا نحن شعب قد تعود على الخزوقة،أم ان الخازوق قد أصبح الشعار الرسمى لنظام الحكم؟؟؟*


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*المقال المرة دي ضرب نار فعلا
انت فعلا مبدع جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

طبعا فقت الروعة 
جراة ووضوح والفاظ قوية محكمة التعبير 

بس 

للامانة   خط الجراءة عمال يتصاعد 

ربنا بقى يحافظ عليك 

عيش وحلاوة ولا ليك تعليمات تانية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *المقال المرة دي ضرب نار فعلا*
> *انت فعلا مبدع جدا*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*


*أشكرك اخى الكريم على ذوقك ومجاملتك الرقيقة*
*ده مش إبداع ولا حاجة لكن ده الواقع اللى بنعيشه*
*سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طبعا فقت الروعة
> جراة ووضوح والفاظ قوية محكمة التعبير
> 
> بس
> ...


 *يعنى يوم ما تعملى خير يبقى عيش وحلاوة هههههههههههههه*
*على فكرة انا هأحتاج تغذية جوة المعتقل*
*يعنى لحوم والذى منه*
*لو اقل من كده يبقى لا حل ولا بركة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يعنى يوم ما تعملى خير يبقى عيش وحلاوة هههههههههههههه*
> *على فكرة انا هأحتاج تغذية جوة المعتقل*
> *يعنى لحوم والذى منه*
> *لو اقل من كده يبقى لا حل ولا بركة*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
:download:

والاستاذ المتر عامل الموضوع ومنشن على اى معتقل 

علشان بس نبلغ كندا 

تجهز باللحوم 

واحنا علشان صايمين الرسل 
معاك يا ريس بالبيسى والسفن 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> والاستاذ المتر عامل الموضوع ومنشن على اى معتقل
> 
> ...


*بفكر ادخل معتقل المغول بتاع حسن الهلالى*
*وافضل هناك 20 سنة واخرج الاقى البت اتجوزت وأخد الكنز بتاع عمو الحاج حسين رياض واقتل متولى وبدران*
*واسيبلك جوهرة مع عبده السفرجى مقابل إحسانك بالبيبسى معايا واقوله قولها عابر سبيل.*
*بذمتك مش انفع مؤلف سينمائى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *بفكر ادخل معتقل المغول بتاع حسن الهلالى*
> *وافضل هناك 20 سنة واخرج الاقى البت اتجوزت وأخد الكنز بتاع عمو الحاج حسين رياض واقتل متولى وبدران*
> *واسيبلك جوهرة مع عبده السفرجى مقابل إحسانك بالبيبسى معايا واقوله قولها عابر سبيل.*
> *بذمتك مش انفع مؤلف سينمائى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

مصرى لا غش فية

زجاجتين بيبيسى بجوهرة 

يا بلاش 


اوعى تكون بتحاسب الموكلين كدة 


تبقى خربت 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*قصه ساخره بجد رووووووعه *

*وللاسف ان معانات الشعب المصري تكون وصلت لدرجة *

*ان بدل الرومانسيه والكتابات الشاعريه والروحيه *

*تتحول لكتابات ساخره من حكم دوله ظالم تمادى زياده في ظلمه لدرجة انه مش بيسمع غير صوت نفسه وبس*

*برغم ان القصه قصة كوميديا سوداء ساخره الا انها بتمثل الواقع المصري الحالي اللي اتمنى يتغير عن قريب*


*شكرا اخي على القصه بجد برغم كل ما فيها من معاني مش هقول مبطنه انما مدسوسه بين كلماتها *

*الا انها فعلا كتيررررر حلوة وفي مره كنت قلت لحضرتك انك المفروض تستغل قدرتك الرائعه على الكتابه *

*وهلا بكرر كلامي المفروض تستغلها وان كان فعالاقل اكتب كتاب او روايه بطريقتك الرائعه المعهوده*

*واعتقد لو حصل فاكيد هيكون مميز كتيررررر*




*( ملاحظة : انا مريت عالموضوع قبل كده بس ما رديت لوجود كلمة يتبع وكنت مستنيه تكمل القصه*

*لاني وللامانه متعقده من موضوع اني اقرا قصه من قبل متكمل لانها حصلت معي في مره من حوالي 16 سنه*

*ولهلا بدور عالجزء التاني من الروايه اللي ما قدرت انساها هههههههههه )*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 مايو 2010)

*سيدتى الكريمة بسم الصليب*
*أشكرك كل الشكر على كلماتك وتشجيعك النبيل*
*عفوا سيدتى هذة ليست بقصة ولكنها مما يندرج تحت فن المقالة،وإحقاقا للحق هى المرة الاولى فى حياتى أن امارس هذا الفن واتمنى ان اكون أحسنت فيه،سيدتى أشكرك مرة اخرى والمقالة مازالت مفتوحة ومتتابعة،اتمنى ان تشاركينا برأيك فى كل جديد فيها*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

فى غاية الروووعه بجد ننتظر المزيد من هذه الروائع


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2010)

واااااااااااااااو مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك ايه بجد روووووووووووووعة 
بس ربنا يستر على حضرتك ...احنا فى اخر الشهر و مش معايا اجيب عيش و حلاوة
متابعة الباقى .......


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> فى غاية الروووعه بجد ننتظر المزيد من هذه الروائع


 *الأروع هو مرورك اخى الكريم*
*يسعدنى إنها نالت إستحسانك*
*أرجو ان تتابع الجديد*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> واااااااااااااااو مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك ايه بجد روووووووووووووعة
> بس ربنا يستر على حضرتك ...احنا فى اخر الشهر و مش معايا اجيب عيش و حلاوة
> متابعة الباقى .......


*العيش والحلاوة أستاذة أسميشيل اتبرعت بيهم*
*عليكى انتى بقى الشاى و السجاير *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تابعى فالقادم أقوى*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *العيش والحلاوة أستاذة أسميشيل اتبرعت بيهم*
> *عليكى انتى بقى الشاى و السجاير *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تابعى فالقادم أقوى*
> *سلام ونعمة*


 
:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هتزعل كل الصايمين 
وبعدين 
فرقت معاك مشاركة 
دى مشاركة زيزا 

صايمين الرسل كتير 

يعنى ممكن نشيل الشاى

بس بطلت زوجى السجاير 


تصدق الستات اقوى من المعتقلات دلوقتى 

فالريس الحكيم 

بيسيب المتزوجين 

بيقول عقابهم من زوجاتهم اسخم وامرّ من المعتقلات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


ممكن 

كندا بقى عليها السجاير 

دة موضوع تعاونى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 مايو 2010)

> تصدق الستات اقوى من المعتقلات دلوقتى
> 
> فالريس الحكيم
> 
> ...



*طيب كويس أنك عرفتى بنفسك الإجابة على سؤالك*
*عرفتى ليه بقى انا غاوى معتقلات*
*عشان المعتقل ارحم*
*هههههههههههههههههه*



> متاااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


*هناك جديد احاول ان انتهى منه الليلة*
*والجديد اقوى و أجرأ*


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *طيب كويس أنك عرفتى بنفسك الإجابة على سؤالك*
> *عرفتى ليه بقى انا غاوى معتقلات*
> *عشان المعتقل ارحم*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 


:download:

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 
بس 
هاقراة بكرة 

ورايا قهر   نقهرة 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*يأسرنى هذا الحى الذى ولدت ونشأت وترعرعت فيه،يذهلنى هذا الإمتزاج العجيب فى تفاصيله،فهو يمزج فى أروقته بين فخامة قصور الباشاوات وعصرية الأبراج السكنية الحديثة بل وحتى عشش الفقراء،وكثيرا ما يدعونى هذا الجو المفعم بالتاريخ أن أجلس متأملا على المقهى الشعبي الذى يتوسط ميدانه،ولا يفوق هذا التأمل متعة إلا متعتى بقفشات عم ابو هبة القهوجى،ذلك الرجل الذى قارب على الستين من العمر والذى يحمل بداخله إمتزاج لا يقل روعة عن تمازج الحى،فهو وبرغم تعليمه المتوسط إلا أنه يتمتع بثقافة الستينات وإنفتاح السبعينات وخفة دم العصر الحالى، والغريب ان عم ابو هبة لا تخرج موضوعاته النقاشية عن ثلاثة موضوعات يتيمة ألا وهى إخفاقات نادى الزمالك المتكررة وإشتراكه فى حرب 73 والحبة الزرقاء ومفعولها السحرى الذى يساعده على إستحلاب شبابه الذى اصبح مجرد صور قديمة يزين بها جدران البيت.*
*وذات مرة وأثناء إستمتاعى بكوب الشاى على الكرسى المنزوى فى أقصى أركان المقهى،شد إنتباهى على إحدى القنوات الفضائية كليب للفنان إيهاب توفيق،وبرغم حبى لصوته الشجى ورغم إنه من المطربين الذين عاصروا فى بداياتهم بدايات بلوغى ومراهقتى وحماقاتى،وبرغم إننى شاهدت هذا الكليب عشرات المرات من قبل،إلا أن الكليب فى هذة المرة كان يبدو فى عينى مختلفا وكأننى أراه للمرة الأولى،وكانت الأغنية بعنوان (أنا ليه ماكونشى ع الجراح قادر)،وكانت تصور إيهاب رجلا يعيش فى قصر فخم يتسع لكى يكون مقرا لإحدى الوزارات أو ساحة من ساحات القضاء،والرجل متزوج من امرأة فاتنة وله ابن يبدو مثل البدر فى ليلة منتصف الشهر العربى،وكان المشهد يظهر إيهاب وحيدا فى القصر ينظر من خلف زجاج أبوابه الشاهقة وهو يراقب الخدم والحشم وهم يحملون الحقائب ويضعونها فى السيارة الفارهة وزوجته وابنه يغادران ويتركانه فى قصره حبيس الجدران،وبالطبع لم أجد إلا عم ابو هبة أشاركه تأملاتى فكان الحوار كالتالى:*
*أنا: ياعم ابو هبة..هى الناس دى شاربة حاجة ولا بيستهبلوا على اللى خلفونا*
*أبوهبة: ليه يا باشا بتقول كده*
*أنا: يعنى واحد عايش فى قصر يرمح فيه الخيل ومتجوز ست بالجمال ده وربنا مديله نسل وعز وخدم وحشم،تفتكر إيه بقى الجراح اللى ممكن يكون بيحس بيها؟*
*أبو هبة: أقولك يا باشا، الراجل ده مجروح عشان المدام والواد المفعوص ابنه رايحين مارينا وسايبينه لوحده فى القصر.*
*أنا: هأهأهأهأ يجازى شيطانك يا ابو هبة*
*أبو هبة: وكتاب الله زى ما بكلمك كده*
*أنا: يعنى تفتكر إن الواحد من دول لو ماراحشى مارينا ينجرح*
*أبو هبة: ينجرح بس،ده ينجرح ويكتئب ومش بعيد ينتحر كمان*
*أنا: ليه يعنى كل ده*
*أبو هبة: يا باشا الناس دى لو ماراحتش مارينا مرتين تلاتة فى الشهر يتعبوا أه ، أنت فاكر إن الناس دى زينا كده قلوبهم حجر وجلدهم تخين، دول ناس رهيفة يا حبة عينى،أنت ماروحتش مارينا قبل كده ولا إيه؟*
*أنا: ولا حتى شوفتها فى التليفزيون*
*أبو هبة: أأأه عشان كده بقى،ليك حق تسأل ما أنت ماروحتش مارينا عشان تعرف إزاى مارينا بتفرق مع الناس دى*
*أنا: أروح مارينا إزاى يا أبو هبة دول بيقولوا الشاليه هناك عامل اتنين مليون جنيه*
*أبو هبة: أتنين مليون إيه يا باشا اسم الله على مقامك،الشاليه ابو اتنين مليون ده بتاع الناس النص نص، ده فيه بيوصل لعشرة مليون جنيه*
*أنا: عشرة مليون!!!؟*
*أبو هبة: أه فى المنطقة بتاعة الوزراء والمسئولين الكبار*
*أنا: وهما الوزراء والمسئولين ليهم منطقة خاصة كمان هناك*
*أبو هبة: طبعا يا باشا، مارينا أصلا فى الأساس سياسة دولة*
*أنا: إزاى بقى يا عم الفقيه*
*أبو هبة: بس من غير ما تتريق وتقول فقيه...أنت ماسمعتش عن المايوه الليبتون؟*
*أنا: مايوه ليبتون؟*
*أبو هبة: أه ..المايوه ابو فتلة من وراء*
*أنا: هأهأهأ قصدك البكينى،هو البكينى بقى اسمه ليبتون وابو فتلة*
*أبو هبة: لا مؤاخذة بقى يا باشا الصنعة تحكم*
*أنا: لا عادى خد راحتك*
*أبو هبة: أهو المايوه أبو فتلة ده بقى يا باشا هو عنوان سياسة الدولة*
*أنا: إزاى يعنى؟*
*أبو هبة: المايوه ده اكبر دليل على العدل والشفافية فى البلد*
*أنا: يا راجل أنت أختصر وخش فى الموضوع*
*أبو هبة: حاضر..حضرتك لما بتروح محكمتك بتشوف إيه مرسوم على المحكمة من بره؟*
*أنا: مرسوم واحدة ست وماسكة فى ايديها ميزان بكفتين من النص*
*أبو هبة: اسم الله عليك هو الميزان ابو كفتين*
*أنا: يا راجل انت هتجننى،إيه علاقة ميزان العدل بالمايوه البكينى*
*أبو هبة: قولتلى بقى إيه العلاقة..الميزان ده مش ممسوك من النص؟*
*أنا: أه*
*أبو هبة: ينفع كفة تزيد على كفة؟*
*أنا: لاء طبعا وإلا ميبقاش عدل*
*أبو هبة: تمام..أهو المايوه ابو فتلة ده ماسك الدنيا بحالها من النص وقاسمها كفتين ومفيش كفة تزيد ولا كفة تقل..يبقى عدل ده ولا مش عدل؟*
*أنا: هأهأهأهأ بقى هو ده العدل فى بلدنا؟ طيب ده العدل وعرفناه فين بقى الشفافية؟*
*أبو هبة: هو حضرتك لما تروح مارينا وتشوف الباشا الوزير ولا المسئول الكبير ماشى على البلاج وماشية جنبه الحُرمة بتاعته ومفيش حاجة مغطياها غير المايوه ابو فتلة مش دى شفافية برضه يا أستاذ، والله الحكومة بتاعتنا دى عندها شفافية مش عند حد تانى لدرجة إن السادة المسئولين بيكشفوا أعز ما يملكوا قدام عينينا...بقى بذمتك فى اكتر من كده شفافية*
*أنا: هأهأهأهأ لا عندك حق يا ابو هبة،بس الوزراء والمسئولين الكبار دول بيجيبوا تمن الشاليهات دى منين يا ابو هبة*
*أبو هبة: يا باشا هما بيدفعوا حاجة من جيبهم،دى بتبقى هدايا من الحكومة عشان الباشاوات يروقوا مزاجهم*
*أنا: طيب قوللى بصراحة،مانفسكشى انت كمان الحكومة تروقلك مزاجك وتهاديك بشاليه فى مارينا،واهو منه تغيير جو ومنه تتفرج على الشفافية عينى عينك بدال الحباية الزرقاء اللى هرت معدتك؟*
*أبو هبة: الحكومة تهادينى أنا بشاليه؟*
*يا باشا أنا حاربت وشوفت الموت بعينيا فى 73 وأعز أصحابى ماتوا ما بين إيديا،ولما رجعنا الأرض لأصحابها الحكومة مهانشى عليها تكرمنا ولا حتى تبل ريقنا بكلمة حلوة وكأن دم الغلابة رخيص*
*وبعدين أنا مابقيتش عايز حاجة من الدنيا*
*كل اللى عايزه إن ربنا يقدرنى وأستر البت اللى طلعت بيها من الدنيا واجوزها*
*وكفاية عليا أم هبة مستحملانى وشايلانى بقالها سنين.*

*ترقرقت أعين أبو هبة بدموع محبوسة منذ سنين ولكن شموخ المحارب منعه من ان يذرفها أمامى،وترقرقت عيناى بالتبعية بدموع ولكن كبرياء الشباب منعنى من أن أذرفها أمامه،مما أضطر أبو هبة أن يخرج من الموقف بديبلوماسية مفتعلة مبتعدا عنى قليلا ومتعللا بندائه لصبى القهوة قائلا(ياض يا حموكشة قوم رش جردلين ميه قدام القهوة بدال ما انت قاعد،خليها ترطب على نار الجو،مش كفاية النار اللى جوانا!!!)*

*يتبع...*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يأسرنى هذا الحى الذى ولدت ونشأت وترعرعت فيه،يذهلنى هذا الإمتزاج العجيب فى تفاصيله،فهو يمزج فى أروقته بين فخامة قصور الباشاوات وعصرية الأبراج السكنية الحديثة بل وحتى عشش الفقراء،وكثيرا ما يدعونى هذا الجو المفعم بالتاريخ أن أجلس متأملا على المقهى الشعبي الذى يتوسط ميدانه،ولا يفوق هذا التأمل متعة إلا متعتى بقفشات عم ابو هبة القهوجى،ذلك الرجل الذى قارب على الستين من العمر والذى يحمل بداخله إمتزاج لا يقل روعة عن تمازج الحى،فهو وبرغم تعليمه المتوسط إلا أنه يتمتع بثقافة الستينات وإنفتاح السبعينات وخفة دم العصر الحالى، والغريب ان عم ابو هبة لا تخرج موضوعاته النقاشية عن ثلاثة موضوعات يتيمة ألا وهى إخفاقات نادى الزمالك المتكررة وإشتراكه فى حرب 73 والحبة الزرقاء ومفعولها السحرى الذى يساعده على إستحلاب شبابه الذى اصبح مجرد صور قديمة يزين بها جدران البيت.*
> *وذات مرة وأثناء إستمتاعى بكوب الشاى على الكرسى المنزوى فى أقصى أركان المقهى،شد إنتباهى على إحدى القنوات الفضائية كليب للفنان إيهاب توفيق،وبرغم حبى لصوته الشجى ورغم إنه من المطربين الذين عاصروا فى بداياتهم بدايات بلوغى ومراهقتى وحماقاتى،وبرغم إننى شاهدت هذا الكليب عشرات المرات من قبل،إلا أن الكليب فى هذة المرة كان يبدو فى عينى مختلفا وكأننى أراه للمرة الأولى،وكانت الأغنية بعنوان (أنا ليه ماكونشى ع الجراح قادر)،وكانت تصور إيهاب رجلا يعيش فى قصر فخم يتسع لكى يكون مقرا لإحدى الوزارات أو ساحة من ساحات القضاء،والرجل متزوج من امرأة فاتنة وله ابن يبدو مثل البدر فى ليلة منتصف الشهر العربى،وكان المشهد يظهر إيهاب وحيدا فى القصر ينظر من خلف زجاج أبوابه الشاهقة وهو يراقب الخدم والحشم وهم يحملون الحقائب ويضعونها فى السيارة الفارهة وزوجته وابنه يغادران ويتركانه فى قصره حبيس الجدران،وبالطبع لم أجد إلا عم ابو هبة أشاركه تأملاتى فكان الحوار كالتالى:*
> *أنا: ياعم ابو هبة..هى الناس دى شاربة حاجة ولا بيستهبلوا على اللى خلفونا*
> *أبوهبة: ليه يا باشا بتقول كده*
> ...




اسلوب فى غاية الروعه يا استاذى

بجد اسلوبك جميل جدااااااا لابعد الحدود انا قيمت اول مشاركه بس كده مش هينفع
كل مشاركه عاوزه تقييم وياريت ينفع هههههههههههه

متابع معك الباقيه


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

اسلوب جميل وطريقة جديدة فى الكتابة نرجوا المزيد


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اسلوب فى غاية الروعه يا استاذى
> 
> بجد اسلوبك جميل جدااااااا لابعد الحدود انا قيمت اول مشاركه بس كده مش هينفع
> كل مشاركه عاوزه تقييم وياريت ينفع هههههههههههه
> ...


*أشكرك اخى الكريم كيوبيد على التقييم*
*التقييم هو مرورك ومتابعتك لكلماتى الفقيرة*
*سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أشكرك اخى الكريم كيوبيد على التقييم*
> *التقييم هو مرورك ومتابعتك لكلماتى الفقيرة*
> *سلام المسيح معاك*





فقيرة مين يا عمنا لو انت كلامتك فقيره اانا كلماتى هتبقى ايه ههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> اسلوب جميل وطريقة جديدة فى الكتابة نرجوا المزيد


*أشكرك أخى الكريم أدهم*
*سعدت بمرورك وسعادتى أكثر إنها نالت إستحسانك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> فقيرة مين يا عمنا لو انت كلامتك فقيره اانا كلماتى هتبقى ايه ههههههههههه


*صدقنى أخى الحبيب*
*هذة اول مرة اكتب فن المقالة فى حياتى*
*صلى من اجلى*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا مش هناقش في كونها مقاله او لا لانك الادرى بس يمكن حبي في الروايات خلاني افتكر انها قصه*

*وخصوصا اني زمان قرات قصه مش فاكره للامانه كانت لمين بس كان اسمها الحب الاول وكانت عباره عن قصيصات قصيره اسلوب السرد برغم اختلاف الموضوع بالكامل الا ان الاسلوب كان قريب نوعا ما من *
*اسلوبك  .*

*و بجد اسلوبك في الكتابه مميز كتير و مشوق فعلا *

*والمميز  فيها معالجتك للامور بسخريه مش متوقعه بالمره *

*وانا عماقرا ضليت اتحزر ايه علاقة كل الكلام ده بالشفافيه عالاقل العدل فهمتها بس الشفافيه*

*لما كملت اتفاجئت يعني الفكره نفسها ما كانت تخطرلي نهائيا لولا تابعت القرائه*

*بجد بحسدك بس مش حسد شر انما حسد بمحبه اخويه على قدرتك في التوسع بخيالك*

*واطلاق العنان لقلمك واحتواء الموضوع ضمن حدود معالجة سياسيه ساخره *



*ومعه حق كيوبيد انك تستحق على كل مشاركه تقييم *


*تسلم ايديك اخي ومتابعه*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طبعا مش هناقش في كونها مقاله او لا لانك الادرى بس يمكن حبي في الروايات خلاني افتكر انها قصه*​
> 
> *وخصوصا اني زمان قرات قصه مش فاكره للامانه كانت لمين بس كان اسمها الحب الاول وكانت عباره عن قصيصات قصيره اسلوب السرد برغم اختلاف الموضوع بالكامل الا ان الاسلوب كان قريب نوعا ما من *
> *اسلوبك .*​
> ...


*الرواية والقصة القصيرة تختلف تماما عن ما اكتبه*
*ما اكتبه هو مقالة بالفعل ، وحقيقى لأول مرة افكر ان اكتب مثل تلك المقالات ولم اتخيل عند كتاباتها إنها ستنال إعجاب أخوتى بالمنتدى.*
*لأول مرة ايضا ألاحظ اسم ابنك تحت اسمك*
*والحقيقة وبرغم انك تحسدينى حسد محبة كما تقولين وليس حسد حقيقى،إلا أننى احسد جورج حسد حقيقى،احسده لأن له أم عظيمة مثل حضرتك.*
*المسيح يحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك بأولادك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*طيب هختصر واقول ان هي فعلا مقاله روووووووووووعه وخصوصا اني بحب هالاسلوب في الكتابه*

*وللامانه انا صعب اقرا اي شي بشكل عام الا لو عجبني فعلا*

*واحييك بجد على قلمك واسلوبك اللي مش هوصفو بالرائع لانها كلمه كتير قليله عليه*


*وشكرا الك على كلماتك الطيبه *

*والرب يوفقك ويباركك وعقبال ما يصير عندك انت كمان بيبي صغير تفرح فيه ويتهنى بمحبتك


سلام المسيح ومتابعه للمقاله 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

سمعت اعجاب كفاية 

ننكد بقى (وجهة نظرى الشخصية )

اعتقد عم ابو هبة 

لة تاثير قوى فى اختيار افكار مليانة شفافية احمممممممممممممم


كفى اللة المومنين شر القتال 


مقال رائع بالفعل 

ذكاء مبهر لتناول سياسى ساخر 

كنت بانقل يومياتك باسمك للحوار الكنسى 
بس تلك المشاركة 

لو نقلتها شفافيتها البيكينية 
هتخلى الادمين الروحانى يخنقنى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ولا احب احذف حرف من فكر حضرتك الرائع الشفافية


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*أستاذتنا القديرة اسميشيل*
*اهلا بكِ*



> اعتقد عم ابو هبة
> 
> لة تاثير قوى فى اختيار افكار مليانة شفافية احمممممممممممممم


*على فكرة الشخصيات المذكورة شخصيات حقيقية بكل تفاصيلها والأماكن ايضا،فقط الحوار من صنع الخيال*


> لو نقلتها شفافيتها البيكينية
> هتخلى الادمين الروحانى يخنقنى


*انا لا استحى مما أكتبه*
*فالكتاب يقول(ما كلمتم به الأذن فى المخادع ينادى به على السطوح)*
*فأنا بأختصر مباشرةٍ وأنادى على السطوح*

*شكرا لرأيك الذى أحترمه دائما*
*تابعى وأوعدك اليوم ستقرأين ما لم تقرأيه من قبل هنا أو فى منتدى الحوار الكنسى*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أستاذتنا القديرة اسميشيل*
> *اهلا بكِ*
> 
> *على فكرة الشخصيات المذكورة شخصيات حقيقية بكل تفاصيلها والأماكن ايضا،فقط الحوار من صنع الخيال*
> ...


 


:download:


يعنى هوة سؤال بيفرض نفسة 

معلش هينكد على محبى الشفافية احممممممممممممم


*تابعى وأوعدك اليوم ستقرأين ما لم تقرأيه من قبل هنا أو فى منتدى الحوار الكنسى*




هل ما ساقراة لة دعوة بالسيد المحترم ابو هبة 

ونظرياتة الشفافة على السطوح 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*ماتنكريش ان ابو هبة راجل صاحب رأى محترم وليه أسلوبه فى تحليل المجتمع.*
*عارفة حضرتك ابو هبة ده راجل معاه دبلوم تجارة وشغال قهوجى،كل ما تكون مشعشعة معاه يطلع صورته أيام الجيش ويتكلم عن دوره فى الحرب،ابو هبة بيشتغل فى القهوة لحد 3 الفجر عشان يكفى بيته ويجهز بنته وعمره ما اشتكى،شيال حمول وجمل بحق وحقيقى عمره ما نخ ولا برك،وبرغم ان الفارق الثقافى والاجتماعى بينى وبينه كبير لكن مش قادر اقولك احترمته قد ايه لما لقيت مرة بنت ستايل جدا دخلت القهوة ووطت تبوس ايده،ساعتها سألت وقالوا دى هبة بنته ،ساعتها اقتنعت ان الراجل البسيط ده عرف يربى بجد ،وبرغم انه بيحتاج حباية زرقا عشان يثبت انه راجل أخر الليل لكن يستحق تمثال عشان عاش بطل فى الحرب وعاش أب محترم فى البيت.*



> هل ما ساقراة لة دعوة بالسيد المحترم ابو هبة
> 
> ونظرياتة الشفافة على السطوح


*خليها مفاجأة*
*بس ياريت تسدى ودانك*
*ولو فى جنب سكن حضرتك ملجأ من بتوع زمان ياريت تنزلى فيه عشان فيه غارة وقنابل هتترمى*


----------



## petit chat (1 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة اسلوبك شيق جدا 
بيفكرنى باسولب الكاتب الساخر عزت السعدنى 
اذا كان دة اسلوبك فى المقال الساخر من اول مقالة 

فالى الامام سر الرب يبارك تعبك وافكار ويحافظ على موهبتك 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> بصراحة اسلوبك شيق جدا
> 
> بيفكرنى باسولب الكاتب الساخر عزت السعدنى
> اذا كان دة اسلوبك فى المقال الساخر من اول مقالة ​
> ...


*اختنا الكريمة القطة الصغيرة*
*شكرا كتير لذوقك وتشجيعك*
*انا فين والسعدنى فين*
*انا باكتب شعر لكن اول مرة فى حياتى اكتب مقال ساخر*
*سعيد جدا بمرورك وبإستحسانك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

*مر ما ينيف على خمسة عشر عاما وأنا أحيا وحدى دون أنيس أو وليف فى منزل تتعدد غرفاته وتتسع أحلامه،فمنذ وفاة والديا ونصف عدد أخوتى بالتمام والكمال أعيش فى وحدانية متكررة لا تعرف الإنقطاع،صحيح أن هذة الوحدة قد كسرتها بعض جهود المتطوعات إلا أنه فى الغالب لا تعرف جدران منزلى من البشر سواى،وعلى الرغم من قسوة الحياة معى إلا أننى قد تعلمت من وحدتى أمورا لم أكن أتعلمها لو عشت حياة طبيعية بين مجموعات من البشر،وأول هذة الأمور هى أننى أصبحت ربة منزل من الطراز الأول،أجيد الطبخ والغسل والكنس والمسح وما إلى ذلك من مواهب جعلتنى أنظر للزواج على أنه مجرد رفاهية و كماليات يجوز التخلى عنها، ولأن الطبخ حالة إبداعية يحتاج لمزاجية عالية فغالبا ما أتركه للأمسيات السعيدة وهن قليلات،وأستعيض عنه بالمعلبات والمجمدات وغيرها من الأطعمة الجاهزة، وذات أمسية مهترئة قررت أن أعد شيئا سريعا للعشاء فتوجهت لثلاجتى العزيزة والتى ترفض بشدة ان تكون أبرد من الناس، وعندما فتحتها فوجئت إنها خاوية تماما من أى زاد إلا بيضتان،تقبلت الأمر على مضض وبسعة صدر كالمعتاد ورضيت أن تكونا البيضتان هما المن والسلوى لهذة الليلة القاحطة،ولكن يبدو أن البيضتان رفضتا أن تنصاعا لقناعتى المتواضعة ورغبتى الدنيئة فى قليهما فى جحيم من سمن،فعندما أخذت بيدى المقلاة،والمقلاة لمن لا يعرف هى الوعاء الذى يقلى فيه البيض،أو دعونى أنطقها بالإنجليزية pan كما علمونى فى مدرسة اللغات ذات الإنتماء الكاثوليكى والتى كانوا أهلى يدخرون من قوتهم لتدبير مصاريفها،أو دعونى أعيش عيشة اهلى وانطقها كما كانت أمى رحمها الله تناديها وتقول (طاسة القلية)،ما علينا...فعندما امتدت يداى للطاسة الكريمة اكتشفت وكأننى أنظر لها للمرة الأولى أنها تلونت بسواد تأبى معه نفسى أن تأكل مما فيها،وعلى الرغم أن سواد الطاسة يقل كثيرا عن سواد أيامى إلا أننى رفضت بشدة أن آكل شيئا منها،وقررت أنه عند عودتى من عملى فى اليوم التالى ستكون أولى أولوياتى هى شراء طاسة جديدة،وفى اليوم التالى ذهبت إلى مؤسسة عمر أفندى ولا اعرف لماذا عمر افندى بالذات دونا عن كل المتاجر الأخرى،ربما لأن والدى رحمه الله كان موظف حكومى على الدرجة الأولى أو ربما أنى ورثت عنه بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة بأن القطاع العام أكثر جودة وإن فاتك الميرى أتمرغ فى ترابه،وبرغم علمى المسبق ان الحكومة قد قامت ببيع عمر افندى للقطاع الخاص بأبخس الأثمان والتى لا تساوى حتى ثمن الطوب الذى بنى به فى فضيحة هى الأولى وليست الأخيرة بإذن المولى سبحانه وتعالى،إلا أننى دخلت راضيا مرضيا وتقدمت إلى قسم الأوانى المنزلية وكان لى مع البائع هذا الحوار:*

*أنا: مساء الخير*
*البائع: مساء النور يافندم*
*أنا: كنت عايز أسأل على*
*البائع: أكيد حضرتك عايز تسأل عن العرض اللى فى الفاترينة،حضرتك ده عرض ماحصلش طقم حلل 12 قطعة بتخفيض 40%*
*أنا: لاء مش قصدى*
*البائع: يبقى أكيد جاى تسأل عن الحلة البريستو الألمانى الجديدة ،الناس كلها بتشكر فيها وعليها سحب جامد ومش فاضل غير عدد محدود *
*أنا: يا ريس مش عايز حلل،أنا عايز*
*البائع: أه أنا أسف لسه دلوقتى واخد بالى انك مش لابس دبلة فى الشمال، يبقى حضرتك هتتجوز وعايز تجهز،يبقى يلزمك أطقم صينى وكبايات وكاسات*
*أنا: يارب أدينى الصبر،يا سيدى انا مش عايز حاجة من دول أدينى فرصة اتكلم*
*البائع: ما تتكلم يا أستاذ هو أنا مسكتك،انا مستنيك تتكلم وتقول حضرتك عايز إيه،إحنا هنا كلنا فى خدمتك*
*أنا: طيب يا سيدى متشكرين،أنا عايز طاسة قلية*
*البائع: طاسة عادة ولا تيفال*
*أنا: هتفرق كتير ،أنا عايز أى طاسة والسلام*
*البائع: لاء إزاى بقى أكيد تفرق فى الإستخدام*
*أنا: انا كل الحكاية عايز اقلى بيضتين*
*البائع: طيب شوفت بقى انى معايا حق لما قولتلك انها تفرق فى الإستخدام*
*أنا: تفرق فى إيه*
*البائع: حضرتك الطاسة العادة البيض بيلزق فيها بعد القلى،لكن الطاسة التيفال البيض بيتزحلق من عليها وتقدر تنضفها بسهولة بشوية ميه وحبة صابون سايل.*
*لقد زادنى البائع الثرثار صداعا على صداعى ولم اتحمل كلماته المتتابعة والتى تذكرنى بالفنان أحمد الحداد فى دور الرغاية،ورغما عنى شردت بذهنى قليلا بعد أن مسكنى الوسواس الخناس ولم يتركنى إلا بعد ان عقدت مقارنات سريعة ودقيقة بين مطبخى البسيط وبين المطبخ السياسى فى بلدى،ولم افيق من شرودى إلا على صوت البائع وهو يقول:*
*البائع: يا أستاذ..يا أستاذ ..حضرتك روحت فين؟*
*أنا: ها ؟ معاك معاك*
*بقولك إيه*
*البائع: أؤمرنى*
*أنا: ماعندكوش كراسى تيفال*
*البائع: كراسى تيفال!!!؟ حضرتك جاى تشترى ولا جاى تهزر*
*أنا: لا حقيقى أنا جاى أشترى بس بسأل عن كراسى تيفال *
*البائع: تقصد إيه يا حضرة*
*أنا: أقصد كراسى زى بتاعة البيت الأبيض،اللى يقعد عليها ما يلزقش أكتر من أربع سنين*
*البائع: مفيش داعى للكلام ده يا حضرة،إحنا مالناش فى الحوارات دى*
*إحنا عندنا طاسة عادة وطاسة تيفال...ها قلت إيه؟*
*أنا: قلت أنك مغفل وتستاهل اللى بيحصل فيك*
*العيب مش فى الطاسة العيب فى البيض يا حمار*
*أنا أمى قعدت خمسين سنة من ساعة ما اتجوزت ابويا لحد ما ماتت وهى بتقلى البيض فى طاسة عادة وعمره ما لزق منها*
*لكن انا اعرف بيض تانى بقاله تلاتين سنة لازق فى الطاسة ومش عايز يطلع منها،وحالف برأس اللى باضوه انه ما هيسيبها ولا بالطبل البلدى!!*

*لم أشترى الطاسة وخرجت من عمر افندى مرفوع الرأس وجميع العاملين يراقبون خطواتى،وقد اخذت قرار أننى سأقاطع البيض مقليا كان أو مسلوقا،خرجت وأنا أحمل فى نفسى يقينا عميقا أن البيض سيبقى على ماهو عليه وعلى المتضرر اللجوء للدعاء.*
*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*المرة دي اقدر اقول لك ان مفيش معتقل خلاص الامر انتهي انت كده وصلت
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *المرة دي اقدر اقول لك ان مفيش معتقل خلاص الامر انتهي انت كده وصلت*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*


 

:download:

وصل فين يا ماجد 

دة كدة وصل للابدية 




*انا اعرف بيض تانى بقاله تلاتين سنة لازق فى الطاسة ومش عايز يطلع منها،وحالف برأس اللى باضوه انه ما هيسيبها ولا بالطبل البلدى!!*



قصة بيض برضة 

هههههههههههههههههههه

بنهدى النفوس 

هوة مافيش معتقلات هيطلع فورى 

استمارة 6
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه


ههههههه


بس تطور برضة يكفى بعدنا عن ابوهبة 

وشفافيتة 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## petit chat (1 يونيو 2010)

*وبعدين معاك بقى *
*دة انت دخلت كدة فى الغويط قوى *
*ياترى بس حضرتك بتعرف تعوم ولاهتغرق وتغرقنا*
*على العموم برضة انا مصرة انك فنان رائع *
:big29::018A1D~146:​


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *المرة دي اقدر اقول لك ان مفيش معتقل خلاص الامر انتهي انت كده وصلت*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*


*مش مهم إنى وصلت*
*المهم الكلام وصل؟*
*أشكرك أخى الكريم لمتابعتك التى تسعدنى بالطبع*
*سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وصل فين يا ماجد
> 
> ...


*بذمتك مش ابو هبة كان أرحم*
*أنسى خلاص العيش والحلاوة*
*حضريلى حقن جلكوز*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*عليا النعمه مانا فاهمه حاجه ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *وبعدين معاك بقى *
> *دة انت دخلت كدة فى الغويط قوى *
> *ياترى بس حضرتك بتعرف تعوم ولاهتغرق وتغرقنا*
> *على العموم برضة انا مصرة انك فنان رائع *
> ...


*انا مش باحب العوم ع البر باحب فى الغويط*
*صحيح باعوم عوم كلابى بس هضبش*
*ومتخافيش على نفسك،انا عارف ان القطط الصغيرة ملهاش فى العوم،عشان كده لما هاحس انى باغرق مش هشدك معايا* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أسعدنى مرورك بوتيت شات*
*داومى على المتابعة*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا عبقري يا استاذ علاء 
سواء بالشعر او بكتابة المقالة 

نفسي الموضوع دة يتثبت 
يا ريت يا مشرفين القسم
علشان لما الواحد يكون موجوع من شيء من الاشياء اللي بيتطرق لها الموضوعات الساخرة هنا يدخل 
عبقرينو يا استاذ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*ليه يا استاذي ما تبقاش كاتب رسمي بموهبتك الجميله دي و كتاباتك المعبره*


*بس انا فعلا مش فاهمه حاجه*

*مش مش فاهمه سياق القصه لا سهل بس فيه حاجات بين السطور كدا ههههه*

*الظاهر انا الي بقيت في وادي تاني اليومين دول ههههههه*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *فعلا عبقري يا استاذ علاء​*
> *سواء بالشعر او بكتابة المقالة *​
> *نفسي الموضوع دة يتثبت *
> *يا ريت يا مشرفين القسم*
> ...


*اهلا بكِ اختنا الكريمة راجعة*
*أشكرك على كلماتك المشجعة*
*سعدت حقا بمرورك*
*دمتِ بود*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ليه يا استاذي ما تبقاش كاتب رسمي بموهبتك الجميله دي و كتاباتك المعبره*​
> 
> 
> *بس انا فعلا مش فاهمه حاجه*​
> ...


 *بقى تروث مش فاهمة؟ ده انا قولت ان انتى اللى هتفهمينى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هحاول أصدقك*
*أما عن حكاية انى ابقى كاتب دى صعبة شوية*
*اولا المقال مش هوايتى ومش معنى انى كتبت كلمتين خايبين يبقى بقيت كاتب،نسيب العيش لخبازه احسن.*
*مبسوط بوجودك فى التوبيك تروث*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*



أنا: أنا راجل محامى والقانون بيقول إن المحامى ما يترميش فى الحجز

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه بلد شهادات صحيح*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه بلد شهادات صحيح*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش قوى كده*
*ده مش عشان شهادة ده قانون*
*القانون بيقول ان المحامى مايدخلش الحجز ولا يتحط الحديد فى ايديه،بيكهربوه على طول هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

*أستاذ علاء 
حضرتك خليتني اعيش في المكان اللي بتحكي فية
واتخيلت شكل الشخصيات اللي حكيت عنها بجد
حضرتك بتكتب وكأنك بترسم

بدون أي مجاملة بجد
حضرتك موهبة لا تقل كثيرا عن عظماء فن المقال 
حسيت بأني باقرا مقال لعباس محمود العقاد او الدكتور حسين هيكل 
وروح غريبة وانا بقرأ حسيتها تربط بين إسلوبك وإسلوب الدكتور طه حسين .. في بعض الألفاظ والتعبيرات .

روعه أستاذي
بإنتظار كل ما يخطه قلمك المبدع 
تقبل مروري
*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*القنبله الاخيره فعلا من اروع ما كتبت بالمقال *

*وبرغم ان المقصود فيه امر معين لكن ينطبق عليه رغبات عديده النا في الحياة بغض النظر عن هي ايه بالظبط*

*لكن كتير مننا احيانا كان بيتمنى انه ميقليش البيض في طاسه عاديه عشان البيض ميلزقش*

*او عالاقل يكون البيض من نوعيه جيده بحيث لا يلزق ويكون طعمه كويس *

*كلامك اخي وبرغم انك تقصد فيه اشياء معينه الا انها تنطبق على مختلف انواع الامور في الحياة*


*اشكرك اخي على ما ابدعت اناملك *


*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يونيو 2010)

مقال روعه بجد انت كدا المفروض تودرس فى الثانويه العامه أحسن من اسمه ايه اللى انا مش فاكره اسمه اللى كتب عن عينان صغيرتان ههههههههه شفت انت احسن منه اذاى علشان مش هانسى اسمك لكن هو نسيته من اخر مره ذاكرت مقالته
بجد تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك والى الامام دائما ببركه رب المجد
أقتراح من اختك الصغيره ياريت بجد تفيد كل الناس بكلامك الجميل دا وحاول تشترك فى اى جريده وتنزل مقالاتك حتى مره كل اسبوع صدقنى الناس هاتكون مستنياك بفارغ الصبر بتكلم بجد وربنا معاك


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *أستاذ علاء *
> 
> *حضرتك خليتني اعيش في المكان اللي بتحكي فية*
> *واتخيلت شكل الشخصيات اللي حكيت عنها بجد*
> ...


  *حبيب قلبى ربنا يخليك ليا*
*انا ماستاهلش كل الكلام الحلو ده*
*ربنا يعليك زى ما انت دايما بتعلى من معنوياتى*
*سعيد بمرورك واشكرك للمتابعة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *القنبله الاخيره فعلا من اروع ما كتبت بالمقال *​
> 
> *وبرغم ان المقصود فيه امر معين لكن ينطبق عليه رغبات عديده النا في الحياة بغض النظر عن هي ايه بالظبط*​
> *لكن كتير مننا احيانا كان بيتمنى انه ميقليش البيض في طاسه عاديه عشان البيض ميلزقش*​
> ...


*مش قولتلك العيب فى البيض*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا لكل منا البيض اللى معكنن عليه حياته*
*ربنا يشيل عنا وعنك*
*أشكرك اختنا الكريمة على التواصل*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مقال روعه بجد انت كدا المفروض تودرس فى الثانويه العامه أحسن من اسمه ايه اللى انا مش فاكره اسمه اللى كتب عن عينان صغيرتان ههههههههه شفت انت احسن منه اذاى علشان مش هانسى اسمك لكن هو نسيته من اخر مره ذاكرت مقالته
> بجد تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك والى الامام دائما ببركه رب المجد
> أقتراح من اختك الصغيره ياريت بجد تفيد كل الناس بكلامك الجميل دا وحاول تشترك فى اى جريده وتنزل مقالاتك حتى مره كل اسبوع صدقنى الناس هاتكون مستنياك بفارغ الصبر بتكلم بجد وربنا معاك


 *ربنا يخليكى آنسة توتا*
*بس صدقينى انا مش محترف كتابة مقال عشان اكتب فى جريدة*
*كل الحكاية انى بدردش معاكوا شوية عشان أطلع الهم اللى جوايا*
*لكن الحظ لما يأتى يخلى الأعمى ساعاتى*
*جات معايا by luck *
*شكرا توتا على مرورك الجميل*
*سلام المسيح معاكى*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه 
اسلوب رااااااائع  
كلام في الصميم 
و سهل ومشوق 
شكرا علاء


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا نيتا*
*على المرور الكريم والتشجيع*
*تابعى ما هو جديد*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

هوة الحمار مقهور سياسيا بس 

ا / علاء


 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى شايفاة وصل للبيض الكبير 

هيجيب فين بعد كدة


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *مر ما ينيف على خمسة عشر عاما وأنا أحيا وحدى دون أنيس أو وليف فى منزل تتعدد غرفاته وتتسع أحلامه،فمنذ وفاة والديا ونصف عدد أخوتى بالتمام والكمال أعيش فى وحدانية متكررة لا تعرف الإنقطاع،صحيح أن هذة الوحدة قد كسرتها بعض جهود المتطوعات إلا أنه فى الغالب لا تعرف جدران منزلى من البشر سواى،وعلى الرغم من قسوة الحياة معى إلا أننى قد تعلمت من وحدتى أمورا لم أكن أتعلمها لو عشت حياة طبيعية بين مجموعات من البشر،وأول هذة الأمور هى أننى أصبحت ربة منزل من الطراز الأول،أجيد الطبخ والغسل والكنس والمسح وما إلى ذلك من مواهب جعلتنى أنظر للزواج على أنه مجرد رفاهية و كماليات يجوز التخلى عنها، ولأن الطبخ حالة إبداعية يحتاج لمزاجية عالية فغالبا ما أتركه للأمسيات السعيدة وهن قليلات،وأستعيض عنه بالمعلبات والمجمدات وغيرها من الأطعمة الجاهزة، وذات أمسية مهترئة قررت أن أعد شيئا سريعا للعشاء فتوجهت لثلاجتى العزيزة والتى ترفض بشدة ان تكون أبرد من الناس، وعندما فتحتها فوجئت إنها خاوية تماما من أى زاد إلا بيضتان،تقبلت الأمر على مضض وبسعة صدر كالمعتاد ورضيت أن تكونا البيضتان هما المن والسلوى لهذة الليلة القاحطة،ولكن يبدو أن البيضتان رفضتا أن تنصاعا لقناعتى المتواضعة ورغبتى الدنيئة فى قليهما فى جحيم من سمن،فعندما أخذت بيدى المقلاة،والمقلاة لمن لا يعرف هى الوعاء الذى يقلى فيه البيض،أو دعونى أنطقها بالإنجليزية pan كما علمونى فى مدرسة اللغات ذات الإنتماء الكاثوليكى والتى كانوا أهلى يدخرون من قوتهم لتدبير مصاريفها،أو دعونى أعيش عيشة اهلى وانطقها كما كانت أمى رحمها الله تناديها وتقول (طاسة القلية)،ما علينا...فعندما امتدت يداى للطاسة الكريمة اكتشفت وكأننى أنظر لها للمرة الأولى أنها تلونت بسواد تأبى معه نفسى أن تأكل مما فيها،وعلى الرغم أن سواد الطاسة يقل كثيرا عن سواد أيامى إلا أننى رفضت بشدة أن آكل شيئا منها،وقررت أنه عند عودتى من عملى فى اليوم التالى ستكون أولى أولوياتى هى شراء طاسة جديدة،وفى اليوم التالى ذهبت إلى مؤسسة عمر أفندى ولا اعرف لماذا عمر افندى بالذات دونا عن كل المتاجر الأخرى،ربما لأن والدى رحمه الله كان موظف حكومى على الدرجة الأولى أو ربما أنى ورثت عنه بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة بأن القطاع العام أكثر جودة وإن فاتك الميرى أتمرغ فى ترابه،وبرغم علمى المسبق ان الحكومة قد قامت ببيع عمر افندى للقطاع الخاص بأبخس الأثمان والتى لا تساوى حتى ثمن الطوب الذى بنى به فى فضيحة هى الأولى وليست الأخيرة بإذن المولى سبحانه وتعالى،إلا أننى دخلت راضيا مرضيا وتقدمت إلى قسم الأوانى المنزلية وكان لى مع البائع هذا الحوار:*
> 
> *أنا: مساء الخير*
> *البائع: مساء النور يافندم*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسلوب جامد اخر حاجه بجد

منتظر المزيد يمعلم


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة الحمار مقهور سياسيا بس
> 
> ا / علاء
> 
> ...


*والله ما حد هيحبسنى غيرك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## alaakamel30 (2 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اسلوب جامد اخر حاجه بجد
> 
> منتظر المزيد يمعلم


*ربنا يخليك كيوبيد حبيبى*
*الجديد وصل على الله يعجبك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جدا الموضوع الاخير يا أ. علاء انت كده هترجع للمعتقل تاني بعد مكان نفي وري الشمس قبل كده
فعلا المشكلة مش في الكلام اللي بيتقال للناس علي مين السبب في مشاكلنا المشكلة في اللي بيصدق الكلام ده
ربنا يرحم من قله التفكير
متابع معاك وان كنت بتوة كتير عقبال موصل للجديد ياريت لو تعمل زي فهرس في اول الموضوع بالمشاركات الجديدة عشان مفيش حاجة تسقط مني
ربنا معاك و يحافظ عليك*


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2010)

الى متى هذا الهجوم المتبادل بينكم؟ هل هناك نهاية للجدال الحاصل، ام يجب ان اتدخل حتى انهيه؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

*أختنا الكريمة بسم الصليب *
*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*أشكرك لإتفاقك معى ان الموضوع لم يكن فيه ما يشين أو يعيب على الأخلاق،وأوكد لكِ ان المقال لا يعتبر خارجا عن الأداب العامة ليس فى ألمانيا فقط حيث تعيشين ولك فى الوطن العربى أيضا،فأسلوب المقال هو متاح ومستعمل فى كل وسائل الإعلام بإختلافها ما بين مرئى وسمعى ومكتوب.*
*أما عن إقتباسى من حوار الأستاذة اسميشيل معك*
*فأنا ذكرت أنى أكن لكِ كل الإحترام الذى لا يقل عن إحترامى للاستاذة أسميشيل ولكن وفقا بمبدأ عدم الإزدواجية فإنه إذا كان فى كلامى ما يشين إذن الجملة فى الحوار المقتبس تشين أيضا.*
*كما أرجو ان تعيدى النظر فى مشاركة الأستاذة أسميشيل الاخيرة حيث أنها قالت ان جملتها كان بها تلميح، وانا احترم صراحتها.*
*شكرا لكِ أختى الكريمة وشكرا لتفهمك*
*وكامل إحترامى لكِ وللأخت اسميشيل*


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الى متى هذا الهجوم المتبادل بينكم؟ هل هناك نهاية للجدال الحاصل، ام يجب ان اتدخل حتى انهيه؟


 *يا أخى الكريم روك*
*لا داعى للقلق أو التدخل*
*لا يوجد هجوم بيننا أو شىء من هذا القبيل*
*أنا أحترم رأى الأخت أسميشيل جدا وهى تعلم ذلك واعتقد انها تعاملنى بالمثل،كل ما هنالك أننا نتبادل الآراء فى منتدى حوارى وسواء اتفقنا او اختلفنا فيبقى الإحترام هو الأرضية المشتركة بيننا.*
*واعيد واكرر اننى رغم الإختلاف فما زلت أكن للأستاذة اسميشيل ولكل من يختلف معى فى الرأى كل الإحترام والتقدير*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

*أخى الكريم كيرلس*
*أشكرك كل الشكر لتفهمك وجهة نظرى وإتفاقك معى*
*وبالطبع رأيك يهمنى*
*ولكن ايضا كل الإحترام والتقدير للآراء الأخرى المخالفة*
*شكرا ليك مرة أخرى أستاذنا*


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *جميل جدا الموضوع الاخير يا أ. علاء انت كده هترجع للمعتقل تاني بعد مكان نفي وري الشمس قبل كده*
> *فعلا المشكلة مش في الكلام اللي بيتقال للناس علي مين السبب في مشاكلنا المشكلة في اللي بيصدق الكلام ده*
> *ربنا يرحم من قله التفكير*
> *متابع معاك وان كنت بتوة كتير عقبال موصل للجديد ياريت لو تعمل زي فهرس في اول الموضوع بالمشاركات الجديدة عشان مفيش حاجة تسقط مني*
> *ربنا معاك و يحافظ عليك*


*أشكرك كثيرا أستاذ ماجد*
*على تشجيعك النبيل ومتابعتك للموضوع*
*حين انتهى من المقالات ساحاول ان أفهرس الموضوع*
*شكرا لك أخى الكريم*


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2010)

لا اشكك في إحترامكم لبعضكم، لكن صيغة تبادل الرأي أصبحت حادة.
وجهة نظركم في بعض الكلمات التي تم كتابتها اصبح واضح و لا ارى فائدة في تكرار الرفض او القبول.

إن كان هناك اي شئ غير لائق بالمنتدى فالإدارة هي وحدها التي تملك حق التصرف. إن كان لك إعتراض فقدمه في الموضوع او للإدارة مرة واحدة و لا داعي لخلق موضوع و مشكلة داخل موضوع آخر.

الرجاء الاخذ بالحسبان ان اي موضوع يقرأه المئات و الالاف، و اي اختلاف او مشكلة قد يُفهم بصورة خاطئة، فالرجاء الحد من هذه الظاهرة.


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا اشكك في إحترامكم لبعضكم، لكن صيغة تبادل الرأي أصبحت حادة.
> وجهة نظركم في بعض الكلمات التي تم كتابتها اصبح واضح و لا ارى فائدة في تكرار الرفض او القبول.
> 
> إن كان هناك اي شئ غير لائق بالمنتدى فالإدارة هي وحدها التي تملك حق التصرف. إن كان لك إعتراض فقدمه في الموضوع او للإدارة مرة واحدة و لا داعي لخلق موضوع و مشكلة داخل موضوع آخر.
> ...


*اشكرك لحكمتك وتفهمك لأى معنى تم ذكره بالحوار *
*أشكرك لإدراكك المغزى من وراء أسلوبى دون تأويله او تحميله ما لا يحتمل*
*سلام ونعمة*
*والتقدير والإحترام للجميع*


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*لما راجعت الكلام شفت اني اتسرعت شويه*

*وان فعلا كلامك كان مجرد توضيح ان لو هيتفهم غلط فكلامنا كمان ممكن بيتفهم غلط *

*فمكانش ينفع اعديها بدون ما اقدم لحضرتك اعتذاري عن تسرعي في ردي *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لما راجعت الكلام شفت اني اتسرعت شويه*​
> 
> *وان فعلا كلامك كان مجرد توضيح ان لو هيتفهم غلط فكلامنا كمان ممكن بيتفهم غلط *​
> *فمكانش ينفع اعديها بدون ما اقدم لحضرتك اعتذاري عن تسرعي في ردي *​
> ...


 *يا أستاذة انا بأشكرك على ذوقك وكرمك وحسن تفهمك*
*مرة تانى بأكرر إحترامى*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## petit chat (3 يونيو 2010)

مع احترامى للجميع 
فانا اعتقد ان المقال الساخر لابد ان يحتوى على كنايات يفهمها 
القارئ بدون ذكرها صراحة 
واعتقد ان المقال سيجد من يعجب بة ومن يرفضة 
واى كاتب فى الدنيا تختلف علية الاراء وعلية احترام الجميع حتى المخالف لة 
فى الراي مثلا نزارقبانىاختلفت علية الاراء​ 

عزيزى الاستاذ علاء اعقتد انك قسوت على العزيزة على قلبى وقلب المنتدى كلة 
اسميشيل احسست انك تترافع فى محكمة​ 
انةمجرد اختلاف فى الراي وفى رايئ الشخصى كان يجب فقط ان تشكرها على نقضها الصريح فهى لاتقصد شخصك فى اعتقادى​ 
احب مقالاتك واسلوبك الساخر الفظبع 
واحب ايضا اسميشيل وفعلا تعاطفت معها فى هجومك عليها 
اسفة للاطالة 
والرب يديم المحبة بيننا 
ويفرح فلب الجميع​


----------



## alaakamel30 (3 يونيو 2010)

*الأخت petit chat*
*اهلا بكِ*



> مع احترامى للجميع
> فانا اعتقد ان المقال الساخر لابد ان يحتوى على كنايات يفهمها
> القارئ بدون ذكرها صراحة



*تمام*
*هل يوجد فى مقالتى ما تم ذكره صراحةٍ مما يخرج عن الأداب؟*



> واى كاتب فى الدنيا تختلف علية الاراء وعلية احترام الجميع حتى المخالف لة



*وأنا أحترمت كل من أختلف معى فى الرأى وآخرهم الآخت نيتا التى قالت ان المقال لا يرقى بمنتدى مسيحى ولم أعقب عليها فقط قلت شكرا، ما هو الإحترام المطلوب منى أكثر من ذلك؟*



> عزيزى الاستاذ علاء اعقتد انك قسوت على العزيزة على قلبى وقلب المنتدى كلة
> اسميشيل احسست انك تترافع فى محكمة



*أولا: أين القسوة فى ردودى؟ حضرتك راجعى مشاركتى واقتبسى ما وجدتيه من قسوة*
*ثانيا: الأخت أسميشيل عزيزة على المنتدى ككل وانا منهم وردى لا يقلل من قيمتها*
*ثالثا: حق الرد مكفول لى لأنى أنا من هوجمت وتمت إهانتى على الخاص ورغم ذلك أنا دافعت عن نفسى بكل إحترام وبعرض إقتباسات لمواضيع أخرى من المنتدى ولم أرد الإهانة بإهانة.*



> انةمجرد اختلاف فى الراي وفى رايئ الشخصى كان يجب فقط ان تشكرها على نقضها الصريح فهى لاتقصد شخصك فى اعتقادى


​
*شكرتها وأشكر كل من تداخل معى سواء بالإتفاق أو الإختلاف*
*وحق الرد والنقد مكفول لكل عضو*
*لكن اعتقد أنه من حقى عند إهانتى ان أدافع عن نفسى*



> احب مقالاتك واسلوبك الساخر الفظبع
> واحب ايضا اسميشيل وفعلا تعاطفت معها فى هجومك عليها
> اسفة للاطالة
> والرب يديم المحبة بيننا
> ويفرح فلب الجميع


​
​*أهلا بكِ فى أى وقت*
*سواء بالنقد أو بالتأييد*
*سعدت بمرورك وتفاعلك*
*شكرا لكِ*​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2010)

*للاسف الحوار تمادى باسلوب غير لائق بالمره 
سيتم غلق الموضوع مؤقتاً لحين مراجعته بالكامل وحذف ما تجده الاداره غير لائق 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2010)

*تم فتح الموضوع مره اخرى بعد مراجعته وحذف الغير لائق من مشاركاته
رجاء   التعامل بمحبه وعدم تكرار هذا الاسلوب فى الحوار
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## alaakamel30 (4 يونيو 2010)

*وانا كملت يا دونا وحذفت المشاركة اللى اتعدلت من أساسها*
*اكرم لى انى احذف المشاركة كلها بإيدى ولا يتحذف نصها وتبقى بلا معنى*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *وانا كملت يا دونا وحذفت المشاركة اللى اتعدلت من أساسها*
> *اكرم لى انى احذف المشاركة كلها بإيدى ولا يتحذف نصها وتبقى بلا معنى*
> *سلام ونعمة*



*رغم اننا اتفقنا على الخاص على التعديل ولكن فى الاخر ده موضوعك ولك كامل الحق فى الحذف والتعديل 
ربنا معاك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (4 يونيو 2010)

*معلشى لو كنت حذفتها بس انا شايف ان حذفها احسن*
*ما اعتقدش انها كانت تنفع بعد البتر*


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

*تسجيل متابعه وانتظار جديدك اخي عن قريب *
​


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 يونيو 2010)

*فى المبتدا*
*لما اتولد*
*قالوا ده ولد*
*سيف كلمته*
*هيفضح بيه زيف البلد*
*بس الغريبة*
*وهو لسه ع الإيدين*
*رضعوه لبن الخرس*
*نصبوله على باب الشفايف حرس*
*ولما اتفطم*
*جابوله صورة للوطن*
*رسموا خريطة ع الحيطان*
*وشاوروا فيها ع الحدود*
*اللى فيها يعيش جبان*
*قالوله لو هتعيش عفيف*
*لازم تعيش من غير لسان*
*أخرك هنا*
*أخرك كده..فى المفردات*
*مانتاش عارف فن البوح*
*عدا كلامك المسموح*
*و فى اسلوبك*
*فيه تنجيس لطهارة الروح*
*غمض عينه الواد ع الشر*
*جوه فى قلبه حس المر*
*وافق يلعب دور الأخرس*
*ويرسم ضحكة ماتتألمش*
*فجأة وظهرت بنت صبية*
*شابة و مُهرة قوية عفية*
*جوه عيونها زرع وخُضرة*
*وأوصف إيه فى حلاوة الوش*
*كف إيديها سنابل قمح*
*تطرح خير ولا تعرف غش*
*بس ديابة اتحاوطوا عليها*
*فجاءة ونهشوا اغلى ما فيها*
*اغتصبوها*
*وكان الواد لوحده الشاهد*
*على جريمتهم*
*حاول ينطق*
*حاول يصرخ*
*بس حقيقى الواد ماقدرش*
*ولما اكتشفوا الليلة دى هى*
*أهل العفة عملوا قضية*
*سابوا الجانى وجابوا الواد*
*غطوا ضميرهم بإستبداد*
*غموا الواد*
*وخدوه وعدموه*
*وكانت التهمة*
*إن الواد فى الليلة دى هى*
*مااتكلمش*​ 


*رسالة*​*يُغلق*
*إلى حين أن يتعلم المختلفين أن الإختلاف لا يعنى فرض الرأى *
*إلى حين أن يتعلم المزدوجين أن الإزدواج فى الحكم على الأمور يعنى هشاشة المبادىء*
*إلى حين أن يتعلم المكفرين أن إيمانهم لا يعطيهم الحق فى تكفير الآخرين*
*إلى حين أن يتعلم الخانعين أن يرفعوا رؤوسهم مثل النخيل ولا يدفنوها مثل النعام فى الرمال*
*إلى حين أن يتعلم أهل العفة أن الخرس ليس بشيمة الرجال*​ 

*شكرا لكل من مر من هنا*
*سعدت بمشاركتكم جميعا سواء بالنقد أو بالإتفاق*
*شكرا للجميع وللإدارة الكريمة*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 يونيو 2010)

*أنا واحد من الناس الذين نشأوا وتربوا على كلاسيكيات السينما المصرية والأجنبية التى أتذوقها وأقدرها وأجلها أعظم إجلال وتقدير،تقدير لا ينحنى أمام هراءات سينما اليوم،وتنشئة تأبى أن تشيب رأسها فى زمن اللامضمون،وتذوق لا يستسيغ طعم اللمبى ولا سفاهة اتش دبور.*
*يذهلنى براعة الكاتب الكبير (نجيب محفوظ) ومخرج الواقعية (صلاح أبو سيف) فى تجسيدهم لأحوال القاهرة فى حقبة الثلاثينات فى فيلمهم الرائع (القاهرة 30)،وبالحقيقة أستحق الفيلم ان يكون من اهم مئة فيلم فى تاريخ السينما المصرية.*
*شاهدت الفيلم مرارا وتكرارا ولا أشعر بأى ملل فى تشخيص الممثلين ولا فى حبكة المؤلف ولا فى إحكام المخرج،ومازلت أذكر (محفوظ عبد الدايم) الشاب المثقف المنحدر من الطبقة الفقيرة الذى لا يجد فرصة للعمل بجنيهات قليلة تسد رمق أبواه الريفيان اللذان تعرضا للجوع حتى يساعدانه على إكمال تعليمه الجامعى،محفوظ عبد الدايم الشاب الفقير الذى لم يجد مفر من سد جوعه سوى أن يتزوج من (إحسان) الفتاة الفقيرة أيضا،ليس لينشىء اسرة سعيدة ولكن فقط ليكون ستار حتى يضاجعها الباشا يومان فى الأسبوع.*
*نعم أرتضى محفوظ ان يكون ذلك (....) الذى صوره المخرج فى أعظم تعبير وهو يجلس فى غرفة الصالون وفوق رأسه قرنان طويلان لأحد التيوس معلق على الحائط.*
*وتجذبنى روعة الفيلم إلى عقد مقارنات حتمية بين القاهرة 30 والقاهرة 2010،فلا أجد كثير من الفروقات تذكر،فها هى القاهرة اليوم مازالت هى قاهرة الثلاثينات،مازلنا نرتدى الطربوش ولكنه الأن طربوش غير مرئى ولكنه محسوس،مازال هز البطن والصدر والأرداف فى كباريه الأندلس،مازال اللحم الرخيص متاح فى شارع جامعة الدول العربية ولكنه الأن بدون ترخيص رسمى،مازال هناك رجال اعمال تتربع على قوائم أغنى الرجال فى العالم وعائلات تعيسة تعيش فى المقابر،شوارع مزدحمة ومرور أشبه بالسوق والعبور بين السيارات يحتاج لمهارات لاعبى الأكروبات،لافتات إنتخابية لأشخاص السمة المميزة لهم هى الكروش المنتفخة،مظاهرات مكممة الأفواه يعقبها ضرب وسحل وهتك عرض،إحتقانات طائفية مشتعلة وخطف وحرق ولكنها ابدا لن تمس نسيجى الأمة الواحد،فتاة منقبة تقف أمام فتارين وسط البلد تشاهد ملابس تعلم جيدا أنها لن ترتديها يوما ما،مصلين يفترشون أرض الشارع يوم الجمعة وخلفهم افيش عارى لأخر افلام نادية الجندى،محل لبيع الخمور وعلى حائطه الخارجى إعلان لمقاطعة المنتجات الدنماركية،شاب يعانى من البطالة وينتهى به المطاف أخر الليل إلى الأوبشن الوحيد المتاح أمامه وهو العادة السرية،رجل ملتحى يمر بعربات مترو الأنفاق يبيع أشرطة عمرو خالد وعذاب القبر وبجانبه يتمايل مراهق على أنغام موبايله الذى يصدح بأغنية شعبية تقول أنا شارب سيجارة بنى.*
*حقا لا يظهر أمامى اى فروق شاسعة بين القاهرتين 30 و 2010 فما زلنا نرتضى أن يضاجع الباشوات بلدنا الحبيبة ومازلنا نقبل بوجود القرنان فوق رؤوسنا، مع إضافة بعض الكرم العصرى الروش وهو أننا أسلمنا بلدنا للمضاجعة طوال العام بعد ان كانت يومان فقط فى الأسبوع فى عهد محفوظ عبد الدايم.*
*لا يوجد اى فروق فى مخيلتى ولكن الفرق الوحيد هو أن القاهرة 30 كانت بالأبيض والأسود أما القاهرة 2010 اصبحت أسود بس.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يونيو 2010)

نسيت تذكر القاهره فى الصيف وتحولها لشقه مفروشه لاصحاب الاموال الاتيين من الدول العربيه وعلى رأسهم السعوديه


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

*مقاله حلوة فعلا *

*بس للامانه مش بوافقك فيها بشكل او باخر*

*ولو قلت اللي بقصدو اكيد رايي مش راح يعجب ههههههه*

*بس بشكل عام وهو مثال بسيط يمكن يوضح قصدي *

*لما كنت اسا صغيره كانت طالعه موضة التنانير *

*كنت راح البس تنوره لعند الركبه ماما قالت لا ما في لك يا امي شوفيها حلوة لا ما في *

*وبالصدفه بعدها بفتره وانا عمشوف صور عمتي اللي هي اكبر من امي و من بابا كمان لقتلها صورة وهي لابسه الميني جوب *

*اللي بشبه الميني جوب  اللي كانت بتلبسو شويكار وميرفت امين وسعاد حسني بافلام الابيض والاسود *

*انصدمت ودغري سالتون ليش النا بتمنعونا وليش انتو كنتو تلبسو *

*دغري ردت علي عمتي قالت انتي قلتي كنا بنلبس لان زمان ما كان في هالناس الموجوده اليوم*

*كنا نطلع من بيوتنا ما في مخلوق بطلع علينا ولو حدا جرب يطلع بتلاقي مليون واحد بيصدو *

*بس هلا المليون واحد هني نفسهم اللي راح يتطلعو عليكي لو فكرتي تلبسي *

*ما بعرف لو قصدي راح يوصل او لا بس برايي في فرق كبير كتير بين القاهره 30 والقاهره 2010*

*وبدك تتاكد شوف اسلوب الحياه واللبس بافلام الابيض والاسود وشوف اسلوب الحياه واللبس *

*بافلام اللمبي واتش دبور وغيرهم *


*مبسوطه انك رجعت للمقالات *

*تسلم ايديك*

*واكيد متابعه *


​


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> نسيت تذكر القاهره فى الصيف وتحولها لشقه مفروشه لاصحاب الاموال الاتيين من الدول العربيه وعلى رأسهم السعوديه


*لقد أشرت إليها فى معرض المقال باللحم الرخيص*
*شكرا اخى الكريم كيوبيد على مرورك وإهتمامك بالرد*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 يونيو 2010)

*أختنا الكريمة بسم الصليب*
*أشكرك للمرور والتفاعل*
*أسمحى لى انا لا أتكلم عن تغيرات إجتماعية ولكنى اتحدث عن فساد*
*يبدو ان الأمر قد أختلط عليكى وربما هو قصور منى فى التوصيل*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## besm alslib (25 يونيو 2010)

*لا الاكيد اني مش مركزه اليومين دول *

*بس بنفس الوقت انا كان قصدي من الموقف *

*اني اقول يمكن في تشابهات بشكل او باخر بس الوحاشه دلوقت بقت افظع بكتير*

*مقصدتش التغيرات الاجتماعيه انما قصدي ان البشر اتغيرو لدرجة بقى الواحد يخاف منهم*

*فاللي مبارح كان ممكن يصد عنك الاذى النهارده هو نفسو اللي ممكن ياذيك*

*وكتبت الراي ده لان مقالتك بتقول ان الفساد هو هو ودي انا معك فيها بس *

*اللي اختلفت شويه فيه ان مش بالظبط هو لا كل شي بقى اوحش بكتيرررررر*

*وعفوا اني رجعت تاني بس حبيت اوضح ان قصدي مكانش التغيرات الاجتماعيه انما*

*كلام عمتي عن الناس اللي معادوش بيعرفو كلمة عيب ولا حرام *

*وبعتذر تاني لاني بجد مش مركزه كويس*


*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

*متابعة مقالاتك يا استاذ علاء 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 يونيو 2010)

*اختنا الكريمة بسم الصليب*
*لا داعى للإعتذار *
*أما عن فكرتك فقد وضحتها بآخر سطر فى المقال*
*سعدت جدا بمرورك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *متابعة مقالاتك يا استاذ علاء​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


 شكرا للمرور اختنا العزيزة
سعيد بالمرور والكلمات
سلام المسيح


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 يونيو 2010)

*قابلته عندما كنت طالبا فى الليسانس،رجلا فى الخمسينات أنيقا فى ملبسه يرتدى نظارة من الذهب،ويبدو أنه أراد ان يعرف بأى طريقة يفكر شباب اليوم،وربما أراد أن يقتل الوقت بالنقاش مع مراهق صغير مثلى فى تلك الوقت،فجذب الحوار معى وسألنى عن أحلامى وطموحاتى بعد التخرج،وكأى فتى غر بدأت مسترسلا فى الحديث عن أحلام يقظتى الوردية،فما كان منه إلا أنه قهقه بصوت مرتفع مما أصابنى بالخجل،وقبل أن ترتسم على وجهى علامات الإستفهام جاوبنى عن سر سخريته قائلا أنه كان يحمل نفس أحلامى الشريفة وهو فى مثل سنى،وتزوج وأنجب وهو يحافظ على عهد نظافة اليد والضمير،ولكنه مع أول ضيقة مالية هددت حياة أسرته لم يجد مفرا من الرشوة،وقال أن الرشوة خيرا من الإختلاس وأخذ يتباهى أمامى بما حققه من ثراء وسكن فاخر وسيارة فخمة وشاليه بأرقى السواحل ورصيد بنكى يحمل اصفارا أكثر من اصابع كف اليد الواحدة،رغم ان راتبه لا يتجاوز الألف من الجنيهات.*
*أختلفت معه وتركته وانا مندهش من ضميره الذى يغيب عنه الشعور بالعار،مر ما يناهز خمسة عشر عاما على هذا اللقاء،مدة طويلة من الزمن تغيرت فيها قناعاتى ونظرتى المندهشة للأمور،فالأمر لم يعد مجرد موظف فاسد او امرأة سيئة السمعة لم تعد تقيم وزنا لنظرات الإستهجان ،ولا مسئول يختلس أموال الدولة علانية وعلى المشاع،ولا مراهقين يدخنون المخدرات على النواصى بدون ستر،الأمر اصبح سمة عامة وسيرة يومية واسلوب حياة.*
*منذ سنوات انتشر شريط فاضح يجمع بين راقصة مشهورة ورجل اعمال،والغريب ان طرفى الشريط ظهرا من جديد فى الحياة العامة دون حياء،وعندما قام احد المذيعين بسؤال الراقصة عن تاثير الشريط على حياتها الأسرية ردت ببراءة طفلة ان اهلها ربوها تربية حسنة وواثقين من أخلاقها!!!*
*وفى السياسة اشتعل الصراع داخل نظام الحكم بين ما يسمى (الحرس القديم) و (رواد الفكر الجديد)،فما كان من رواد الفكر الجديد إلا أنهم اظهروا تحقيق فى قضية حدثت فى أواخر الستينات وهى قضية فساد المخابرات،واظهرت التحقيقات فساد احد رجال الحرس القديم والمسمى كذبا (الشريف) ووضحت التحقيقات دوره كقواد أثناء عمله بالمخابرات،والغريب ايضا ان الرجل مازال يعمل بالسياسة حتى بعد ظهور فضيحته للعوام ومازال يتقلد منصب من أكبر المناصب السياسية فى البلد.*
*الأمر ذاته حدث مع فنانة شابة تورطت فى شبكة أعمال منافية للأداب وتم ضبطها وقضت عقوبتها خلف الأسوار وخرجت لنراها اكثر تألقا وإشعاعا ونجومية وكأن شيئا لم يحدث.*
*وهناك هذا الإعلامى الرياضى السياسى الذى دخل فى صراع مع احد المحامين،وبرغم ان المحامى له سقطاته ايضا إلا أنه فضح الرياضى الكبير واذاع تسجيلا صوتيا يحمل الفاظا نابية قالها الرياضى فى حديث تليفونى مع صحفية شابة لا تتماشى قذارة الالفاظ مع المسبحة التى لا يتركها من يده،ورغم ذلك  استمر الإعلامى الرياضى يخرج علينا يوميا فى برامجه دون أى شعور بالعار واستمرت المكالمات التى تتصل بالبرنامج لتؤيده وتشد من أزره.*
*وهناك لاعب الكرة بالنادى الكبير الذى تورط فى جريمة رشوة ثم عاد لممارسة لعبته دون شعور بالخجل أو حاجة للإعتذار،وكذلك المطرب الذى تهرب من التجنيد وزور وثائق رسمية وتم سجنه ثم خرج ليغنى ويمثل ويحمل علم مصر حول كتفه ويجهش بالبكاء عندما يقبله.*
*الأمر بإختصار أن العار لم يعد فى مفردات لغتنا ولساننا،العار لم يعد قاضيا نافذ الحكم يقضى بإستبعاد الملطخين والمدانين من المجال العام ليمضوا باقى حياتهم فى الظل والإنزواء،العار لم يعد المصيبة التى يخشاها الإنسان ويفضل الموت عوضا عن إحساسه بوضاعة نفسه وإنحدار قدره وإنهيار منزلته أمام الناس.*
*عندما أخرج لنا العبقرى على عبد الخالق فيلمه الشهير (العار) كان يجسد لنا قصة عائلة ميسورة مات عائلها فعلموا بعد وفاته انه كان من اكبر تجار المخدرات مما دفع أحد ابنائه وكان يعمل وكيل نيابة إلى تقديم إستقالته والإنتحار لاحقا خشيةٍ من العار.*
*لا يبدو ان هناك مخرجا واقعيا يستطيع ان يقدم لنا اليوم فيلما مماثل عن العار لأنه ببساطة لم يعد له وجود فى وجوهنا،وأستطيع ان اجزم ان هنادى فى دعاء الكروان لو فعلت فعلتها الآثمة اليوم ما كانت قتلت بيد خالها لأنه ببساطة (العار هو اللى راح فى الوبا)*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يونيو 2010)

مفيش حد ما بيغلطش يا استاذ علاء
القصه كلها قصة مفاهيم اتورثت غلط ، قصة قوانين بتحكم الطبقه الفقيره ومبتحكمش اى طبقه اخر ، القصه قصة واقع مرير بنعيشه كل يوم وللاسف اتسم بالعار
اخر جزء تحفه يا باشا الله ينور


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> مفيش حد ما بيغلطش يا استاذ علاء
> القصه كلها قصة مفاهيم اتورثت غلط ، قصة قوانين بتحكم الطبقه الفقيره ومبتحكمش اى طبقه اخر ، القصه قصة واقع مرير بنعيشه كل يوم وللاسف اتسم بالعار
> اخر جزء تحفه يا باشا الله ينور


 *معاك فى موضوع القوانين*
*لكن بالنسبة للمفاهيم ياترى العيب فى المفهوم ولا اللى قاموا بتوريثه؟*
*سؤال مالوش إجابة*
*شكرا ليك كتير كيوبيد*
*سعيد بالمرور والتفاعل*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (26 يونيو 2010)

*فى منتصف التسعينات كان يتردد على كنيستى الكبيرة،شاب فى العقد الثالث من العمر،رغم أن ملابسه لم تكن من النوع الفاخر إلا أن أناقته ونظارته الطبية ذات اللون الذهبى كانت توحى بأنه شاب مثقف جدا،تعرفت عليه فى ليلة صيفية وتبادلنا الحديث وتطرقنا إلى السياسة والفلسفة والتاريخ والشعر،إستمتعنا جدا بالمناقشة وتكررت جلساتنا وكنا ننادى كلا منا الآخر بلقب أستاذ،وكان كريما جدا معى لدرجة ان هداياه من الكتب الثمينة لى تكررت كثيرا مع إهداء فى الصفحة الأولى،وهو كرم ما كنت أستطيع ان أجاريه لأننى أغير على كتبى الخاصة نفس الغيرة على نسائى.*
*أخبرنى أنه يعمل فى مجال الكمبيوتر وهو مجال يتماشى ظاهريا مع ثقافته الواسعة ومظهره الأنيق،ولكنه صدمنى عندما قال ان شهاداته العلمية توقفت عند الشهادة الإعدادية،أرتسمت على وجهى علامات إستفهام قرأها هو بفطنة وجاوبنى بدون سؤال منى وقال ان الفضل فى ثقافته يعود إلى والده،الأب رجل فقير لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة ويعمل فى ورشة لتصليح الأحذية،ولكن الأب ورغم جهله وضيق اليد رفض ان يعيش التهميش فكان يثقف نفسه بنفسه فتراه يستمع إلى إذاعة البى بى سى ويتحدث عن السياسة ويناقش زبائنه فى الأثار الجانبية للعولمة،وهكذا أنتقلت حمى الثقافة إلى الإبن صاحب الشهادة الأقل من المتوسطة فغيرت من فكره ومن مظهره وجعلته أهلا لإحترام الجميع.*
*تكررت الجلسات وتطورت إلى صداقة أستمرت سنوات وتحول الإحترام إلى حميمية فتنازلنا طوعا عن لقب استاذ،ويوما ما أنقطعت أخباره تماما وأستمر الإنقطاع لمدة عامان بدون دليل على وجوده حيا من عدمه، وبالصدفة قابلت صديقا مشترك بيننا فسألته عن صديقى المثقف المحترم،فأخبرنى بأنه سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد ان تزوج امرأة أمريكية فى الستين من العمر،تنازل صديقى عن حقه الفطرى فى الإنجاب من اجل حياة كريمة وفيلا وسيارة وفيزا،نعم خدعتنى ثقافته وخدعنى مظهره الأنيق وكانت صدمتى عميقة الأثر عندما أكتشفت أن الحياة ايضا قابلة للمقايضة!!!*

*تحية وتقدير وإجلال لرجل عجوز فقير ثقف نفسه بنفسه ورفض ان يعيش التهميش*
*والأسف كل الأسف على صديق باع جسده من اجل حفنة دولارات.*


----------



## besm alslib (26 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا اخر مشاركه عميقه كتيرر جدا*​ 
*وللاسف ان تكون نهاية انسان ثقف نفسه وحافظ على احترامه لوالده لان تثقيفه اكيد كان *​ 
*من حبه واحترامه الشديد لوالده ورغبته انو يكون متله *​ 
*شي مؤسف ان تكون نهاية هالتعب بهالشكل المحزن*​ 
*وفعلا الواحد لازم يتانى نوعا ما باختيار الناس اللي بيحترمها واللي بتستاهل ثقته*​ 
*لانه احيانا كتير اما الانسان بيتغير لظروف ما او الانسان بيكون بيمثل بالاساس بشكل ناجح يخدع فيه اللي حواليه*​ 
*شكرا أ / علاء** على طرحك المميز والرائع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *معاك فى موضوع القوانين*
> *لكن بالنسبة للمفاهيم ياترى العيب فى المفهوم ولا اللى قاموا بتوريثه؟*
> *سؤال مالوش إجابة*
> *شكرا ليك كتير كيوبيد*
> ...



العيب ولا فى المفهوم ولا فى اللى قامو بتوريثه العيب فينا احنا اننا مش بنثقف نفسنا لو دورت على سؤالك ده هتلاقى اجابته فى اخر جزء انت نزلته

:download:​ 


alaakamel30 قال:


> *فى منتصف التسعينات كان يتردد على كنيستى الكبيرة،شاب فى العقد الثالث من العمر،رغم أن ملابسه لم تكن من النوع الفاخر إلا أن أناقته ونظارته الطبية ذات اللون الذهبى كانت توحى بأنه شاب مثقف جدا،تعرفت عليه فى ليلة صيفية وتبادلنا الحديث وتطرقنا إلى السياسة والفلسفة والتاريخ والشعر،إستمتعنا جدا بالمناقشة وتكررت جلساتنا وكنا ننادى كلا منا الآخر بلقب أستاذ،وكان كريما جدا معى لدرجة ان هداياه من الكتب الثمينة لى تكررت كثيرا مع إهداء فى الصفحة الأولى،وهو كرم ما كنت أستطيع ان أجاريه لأننى أغير على كتبى الخاصة نفس الغيرة على نسائى.*
> *أخبرنى أنه يعمل فى مجال الكمبيوتر وهو مجال يتماشى ظاهريا مع ثقافته الواسعة ومظهره الأنيق،ولكنه صدمنى عندما قال ان شهاداته العلمية توقفت عند الشهادة الإعدادية،أرتسمت على وجهى علامات إستفهام قرأها هو بفطنة وجاوبنى بدون سؤال منى وقال ان الفضل فى ثقافته يعود إلى والده،الأب رجل فقير لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة ويعمل فى ورشة لتصليح الأحذية،ولكن الأب ورغم جهله وضيق اليد رفض ان يعيش التهميش فكان يثقف نفسه بنفسه فتراه يستمع إلى إذاعة البى بى سى ويتحدث عن السياسة ويناقش زبائنه فى الأثار الجانبية للعولمة،وهكذا أنتقلت حمى الثقافة إلى الإبن صاحب الشهادة الأقل من المتوسطة فغيرت من فكره ومن مظهره وجعلته أهلا لإحترام الجميع.*
> *تكررت الجلسات وتطورت إلى صداقة أستمرت سنوات وتحول الإحترام إلى حميمية فتنازلنا طوعا عن لقب استاذ،ويوما ما أنقطعت أخباره تماما وأستمر الإنقطاع لمدة عامان بدون دليل على وجوده حيا من عدمه، وبالصدفة قابلت صديقا مشترك بيننا فسألته عن صديقى المثقف المحترم،فأخبرنى بأنه سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد ان تزوج امرأة أمريكية فى الستين من العمر،تنازل صديقى عن حقه الفطرى فى الإنجاب من اجل حياة كريمة وفيلا وسيارة وفيزا،نعم خدعتنى ثقافته وخدعنى مظهره الأنيق وكانت صدمتى عميقة الأثر عندما أكتشفت أن الحياة ايضا قابلة للمقايضة!!!*
> 
> ...



صدقنى االحياه سعات بتجبر الانسان على ما هو اصعب ولكن ده ميديلوش الحق انو يضيع نفسه بالطريقه دى
اشكرك استاذى ومتابع معاك


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فعلا اخر مشاركه عميقه كتيرر جدا*​
> 
> *وللاسف ان تكون نهاية انسان ثقف نفسه وحافظ على احترامه لوالده لان تثقيفه اكيد كان *​
> *من حبه واحترامه الشديد لوالده ورغبته انو يكون متله *​
> ...


شكرا الك كتير خيتى
بس مانى عادل هههههههههههه
انا علاء


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> العيب ولا فى المفهوم ولا فى اللى قامو بتوريثه العيب فينا احنا اننا مش بنثقف نفسنا لو دورت على سؤالك ده هتلاقى اجابته فى اخر جزء انت نزلته
> 
> :download:​
> 
> ...


*أنا اللى باشكرك على مرورك الدائم والمتابعة*
*سلام المسيح معاك اخى الكريم*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا المقال اللي قبلها ما رديت عليها*​ 
*لاني ما كنت مركزه فقلت مش هرد لحتى ما اكتب غلط *​ 
*وكتبت بهي لان يعني حسيت فهمتها منيح ومع هيك كمان غلطت *​ 
*معلش بعتذر  استاذ علاء وراح عدل الاسم*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*انا سعيد جدا انك رجعت فتحتك المقلات تاني
انا شايف ان الثفافة و التلعيم لهم اثر كبير في تفكير الشخص نحو بيع نفسة للمادة تمردا علي الظروف يمكن الشخص البسيط ميعملش الحركة دي
متباع معك باذن يسوع
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجميلة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

*كنت طالبا فى الفرقة الثانية بكلية الحقوق،وكأى مراهق كنت أتصيد فريستى من فتيات الدفعة الجديدة،قابلتها أول مرة فى كافيتريا الكلية وكانت فى اول يوم دراسى لها بالفرقة الأولى،وجدتها تائهة وحائرة فإقتربت منها بثقة وسألتها عن غرضها فقالت انها تريد أن تبتاع كوبا من الكوكاكولا،فأجبتها بغرور الصبا قائلا(من حقك انك تشربى حاجة،لكن انا اللى اقول تشربى ايه)،فنظرت نحوى بإندهاش وقالت (ليه إن شاء الله) وأجبتها مجددا ( لأنى أنا اللى مدور الكلية دى كلها)،ابتسمت الفتاة الصغيرة وكانت إبتسامتها تحمل معنى القبول وتصريح ضمنى بالتواصل، كان اسمها ولاء..شعرها يزيد سواده عن سواد الليل فى ليلة يغيب عنها القمر،عيناها كحيلتان تغطيهما نظارة طبية مستديرة،وجهها يحمل كل المتناقضات المحبوبة والمرغوبة،فهى تحمل كل ملامح البراءة والشقاوة والطفولة والأنوثة،ارتبطت بولاء لمدة شهور قليلة ولكن إختلاف الديانة كان عائقا أمام أحلامنا البريئة،كان الإختلاف يهدم كل جسور التواصل قبل أى محاولة للعبور،ولذلك قبلنا أن نبقى على علاقتنا كأصدقاء وأن نتخلى عن أى مشاعر عاطفية محكوم عليها بالموت مسبقا،ارتبطت ولاء بطالب آخر من كلية التجارة ولكن هذة المرة كان العاشق من نفس ديانتها، وبرغم ذلك كانت ولاء تمر بى بين الحين والآخر لنسترق بعض الوقت فى خلوة عن باقى الزملاء،وفى إحدى أيام شهر مارس مرت بى ولاء بعد غياب دام أكثر من أسبوع،فعاتبتها على غيابها بقسوة فما كان منها إلا أنها أخرجت من حقيبة يدها قطعة حلوى (بونبون ماركة تريبور) واعطتنى إياها فى محاولة لإسترضائى،فما كان منى إلا أنى قلت لها ( هو انا عيل صغير بتحايليه ببنبونى عشان يأكله ويسكت) فأجابتنى برقتها المعهودة قائلة ( البنبونى ده مش عشان تأكله، البنبونى ده تخليه معاك عشان لما اغيب عنك تفتكرنى).*
*قالتها ولاء وكأنها تعلم انها ستغيب طول العمر،قالتها وهى ترسم على شفتيها نفس إبتسامة الملائكة التى رأيتها فى أول مرة قابلتها،قالتها ورحلت بهدوء نسيمات الفجر،وبعد يومان وبالتحديد الثلاثاء 16 مارس كنت أقابل بعض زملائى بشارع رمسيس فصدمنى احدهم بخبر وكأنه الصاعقة من السماء...ماتت ولاء.*
*جلست على رصيف الشارع جاهشا بالبكاء،وعلمت من زميلى ان ولاء كانت فى رحلة مع زملائها إلى الإسماعيلية بدون علم أهلها وكان صديقها الجديد معها،وبرغم برودة الطقس إلا ان ولاء وصديقها إستأجرا (بدال) ونزلا إلى المياه،ولسوء الحظ أو لعلها الأقدار حدثت عاصفة بحرية (نوة) فغاب الإثنان عن الأنظار،ذهب بقية الأصدقاء إلى غفر السواحل ولكنهم رفضوا النزول للبحث أثناء النوة لما فيها من خطر على حياتهم،وبعد يوما كاملا نزل الغطاسون إلى أعماق القناة وأستخرجوا الجسدان فى مشهد تئن له القلوب فالجسدان كانا متعانقان وكأنهما رفضا أن يرحل كلا منهما عن الدنيا وهو بعيدا عن الآخر.*
*رحلت ولاء ولكنى رغم السنين الطويلة مازلت أذكرها بين الحين والآخر،رحلت ولاء ومازال دخان سجائرى فى وحدتى يرسم صورة طبق الأصل من وجهها فى الهواء،رحلت كشمس تغيب بعد سويعات قليلة من شروقها،رحلت بعد أن أرست نظرية جديدة وهى أنه يجوز أن تكون قطعة من الحلوى هى كل ما يتبقى لك من ذكرى إنسان عزيز،رحلت ولاء وقد أخذت عهد على نفسى من بعدها أن لا أقبل اى هدايا خصوصا من النساء ،لأننى وبكل يقين أقتنعت ان الهدايا هى اول سطر فى قصيدة الفراق.... وحشتينى يا ولاء*


----------



## MATTEW (27 يونيو 2010)

*روعه استاذ علاء روعه *

*بجد قويه جدا *

*شكرا ليك *​


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انا سعيد جدا انك رجعت فتحتك المقلات تاني*





+coptic+ قال:


> *انا شايف ان الثفافة و التلعيم لهم اثر كبير في تفكير الشخص نحو بيع نفسة للمادة تمردا علي الظروف يمكن الشخص البسيط ميعملش الحركة دي*
> *متباع معك باذن يسوع*
> *ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجميلة*



*اشكرك كل الشكر لمشاركتنا برأيك الذى أحترمه*
*لن أنسى دورك فى فتح المقالات من جديد*
*ولن انسى تعب محبتك فى نقل المقالات على ملف خاص*
*أخى ماجد..سعيد جدا بوجودك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *روعه استاذ علاء روعه *​
> 
> *بجد قويه جدا *​
> *شكرا ليك *​


*الاروع هو مرورك ماثيو*
*شكرا لمرورك الكريم ولتشجيعك الدائم*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا المقال اللي قبلها ما رديت عليها*​
> 
> *لاني ما كنت مركزه فقلت مش هرد لحتى ما اكتب غلط *​
> *وكتبت بهي لان يعني حسيت فهمتها منيح ومع هيك كمان غلطت *​
> ...


 *اعتذار ايه؟ انا بهزر معاكى*
*عادل او علاء*
*المهم مرورك وتعبك فى الرد*
*شكرا كتير ليكى*


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*جميلة المقاله الاخيرة فيها رومانسية كبيرة
شكرا علي كلامك الجميل عليا انا مستحقش اي شيء منه بالنسبة للملف الخاص ليك عندي نسخة تاني قريب جدا فيها الجديد من المقالات
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجميلة*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا مقاله كتيرر حلوة وحساسه*

*فيها الرومانسيه والحزن الفراق والالم*

*صعب على الانسان انو يتعلق بشخص وهو عارف نهاية العلاقه من البدايه*

*او لاكون صادقه اصعب شي على الانسان انو يتعلق بشخص وهو عارف ان علاقته فيه منتهيه من قبل متبتدي*

*والاصعب انو يشوف نفس الشخص ارتبط بحد غيرو وان كانت علاقتهم منتهيه*

*واسا الاصعب والاصعب لما نعرف بوفاة الانسان اللي ملنا الو ومنحنا عواطفنا ايا كان نوعها*

*كتير من الحزن وبنفس الوقت كتير من المشاعر الجياشه*

*ملكتني شعورين متناقضين فهي خلتني اعيش حالة الرومانسيه الحلوة مع الخوف والقلق وبنفس الوقت خلت دموعي تنزل*

*مش عارفه هل اشكرك ولا اقولك الله يعينك لو لسا بتفكر باللي فات *

*لان هالنوع من المشاعر استحاله تفادي التفكير فيه واستحاله وضعه بصندوق ونقفل عليه*

*لان افكارنا واحاسيسنا بتضل اسيرة التفكير فيه *


*شكرا على المقاله الرائعه والمميزه *

​


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *جميلة المقاله الاخيرة فيها رومانسية كبيرة*
> *شكرا علي كلامك الجميل عليا انا مستحقش اي شيء منه بالنسبة للملف الخاص ليك عندي نسخة تاني قريب جدا فيها الجديد من المقالات*
> *ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجميلة*


*محبتك تستحق اكثر من الكلمات*
*شكرا على كل شىء اخى الفاضل*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اختنا الكريمة بسم الصليب*
*دائما يهمنى رأيك وتعقيبك*
*دمتى بخير*


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

*أزيك يامه*
*انا عارفك واخدة على خاطرك منى علشان مابازوركيش*
*أصلى بصراحة ما بصدقش فى زيارة الترب*
*لكن جيتلك عشان اخواتى قالولى *
*عيب الذكرى تعدى عليا ولا أجيلكيش*
*اخواتى مش فاهمين ان جسمك مات وشبع موت*
* وان التراب لا بيسمع ولا بيحن*
*لكن انا يوماتى بتكلم مع روحك فى الأوضة بتاعتك،**لساها الصورة الأبيض وأسود مزروعة فى حضن الحيط.*
*انا جاى اقولك انى بخير*
* وبحاول اكون قد القول لما وعدتك **انى هاغير طعم الملح فى دمع عينيكى.*

*وحشانى يا أمى*
*وحشانى اللمة وسط العيلة فى ليلة العيد على السفرة اللى بتجمع أسامينا*
*السفرة بقالها سنين بكرسى واحد والباقى مغطيها بكيس*
*ولولا انها من ريحتك يامه كنت زمانى بايعها رخيص*
*اطمنى يامه*
*انا باكل واشرب زى الناس،وطبيخى ولا أحسنها ست بيت*
*هى بس الملوخية مش عارف اطلعها زى ايديكى*
*يتهيألى السر بتاعها فى الشهقة وانتى بتطشيها*
*مش عارف اشهق،وبخاف اجيب واحدة غريبة تشهق فيها يقولوا عليا الناس مجنون.*

*سامحينى يا أمى *
*سامحينى مقدرتش احافظ على وعدى وأراعى الزرع بتاعك*
*أنا عارفك هتقولى براوى وطول عمرى ماليش كلمة*
*لكن والله يا امى من كتر مابحاول انسى اوجاعى يظهر انى نسيت الزرع فمات*
*دلوقتى انا زارع صبار،اصل الصبار زى حالاتى،زرعة شيطانى بيعيش وحده،ولاعمره بيطلب مية ولا زاد.*

*لكن انتى طول عمرك وافية بوعدك*
*حتى فى موتك قولتى هاموت لما تخلص الإمتحانات ..ووفيتى الوعد*
*أه بالحق.. أنا خلصت امتحاناتى واتخرجت*
*وبنات الجامعة نسيتهم ومفيش واحدة قدرت فيهم تغوينى وتخلينى أنسى العهد*
*اطمنى يامه،انا خلاص كبرت وعقلت*
*والبنت إياها..اللى ياما حذرتينى منها،اتجوزت وبقى عندها واد وبت*
*وأنا لساى زى حالاتى ما اتجوزت*
*بس حقيقى بجد حاولت*
*من كام سنة روحت خطبت..وعملت الليلة فى اكبر فندق*
*بس الشربات كان ماسخ،يمكن علشان مش من ايدك*
*وماكملتش كام شهر وروحت فسخت*
*اصل البت كانت شعنونة ولا تفهمشى كلمة راجل*
*كانت صغيرة وفرحانة بالكرافتة اللى بتخنق روحى وبلسانى الفالت*
*لكن ماعرفتش تفرح بعزة نفسى*
*وعلى رأيك يامه دى بت لا تستر فى جوازة ولا بتصون فى قلب البيت*
*دلوقتى انا خاطب خواجاية*
*عارفك زعلانة وقلقانة..هتقولى دى مش توبنا ولاتعرفشى عاداتنا وتقاليدنا*
*ماتقلقيش يا امايا دى بنت بنوت،وبتفهم فى الأصول تقوليش مولودة فى الصعيد الجوانى*
*واهو دلوقتى باعلمها العربى،وبترطن زى الواد ابن اختى ابو نص لسان.*

*عارفة ؟ رغم أيامى السودة ما بتبيض،امبارح وانا واقف فى مرايتى لمحت، كام شعرة فى راسى ابيضوا*
*الشكل اتغير والعمر قطر مابيهديش*
*والدكتور بتاع القلب قالى اخف شوية من التدخين علشان اقدر اعيش*
*وحياتك يامه ماتظلمنيش*
*مش حبا فى التدخين ،لكن باشعر انى باطلع نارى الساكنة ضلوعى مع الدخان.*

*معلش انا مضطر أستأذن وأمشى*
*بس سايبلك يمين فى رقبتك*
*توصلى سلامى لأبويا*
*واخواتى التلاتة اللى استعجلوا الوقت وسبقونى عليكى*
*وقوليلهم هانت جدا*
*وانه مهما يطول الوقت مسيرى اجيلكم*
*بس أمانة يا امى عليكى*
*لما اجيلك عايز ألاقيكى راصة السفرة بصنع ايديكى*
*علشان اتلم معاكوا فى ليلة العيد.*


*السبت 12 يونية*
*فى ذكراها*
*أمى..قطعة السكر التى اطعمت الدود*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أزيك يامه*
> *انا عارفك واخدة على خاطرك منى علشان مابازوركيش*
> *أصلى بصراحة ما بصدقش فى زيارة الترب*
> *لكن جيتلك عشان اخواتى قالولى *
> ...



*
يخرب بيتك يا جدع جبت لي اكتئاب و انا مش ناااااااااااااقصه و مش طالبه:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

ولا المؤخره*



> *أمى..قطعة  السكر التى اطعمت الدود*



*الجمله دي عيطتني و لوعتني

صحيح انا اهلي كلهم عايشين الحمد لله بس برضه


كلام من قلبك اوي اوي اوي

كلام مليان احساس

عالاخر

انشره بس في مجله و انت تشوف و تقولي تروث قالت لي

ربنا يوفقك و خطوبتك تكمل علي خير و تبقي اكليل يا رب


سلام المسيح*


----------



## petit chat (28 يونيو 2010)

اخى وعزيزى ا/ علاء ​ 
اعتذرعن تاخرى فى التعليق على ابداعاتك لضيق الوقت فى الدخول على المنتدى​ 
بجد كل المقالات احلى من بعض وانت فنان بدرجة مبدع 
فانت فعلا تنقلنا الى المكان الذى تحكى منة وساعات بحس انى شايفة الناس دى 
واكتر مقالة اثرت فيا ذكرى ماما
وحتى حسيت انى معاك فى الترب وانى حتى شايفة مامتك 
وبجد بكيت قوى وحسيت قد اية ماثر فيك غيابها وحاولت امسح دموعك بس!
بس ماما زى ما انت قلت مش فى التراب 
دى مع بابا يسوع يعنى هى احسن مننا 
يارب دايما تفرح قلبها بنجحاتك 
الرب يباربك موهبتك المبهرهة ​ 
الرب يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك الحزن 
( عارف انا فعلا حاسة انى اعرفك كانك واحد من اهلى )​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أزيك يامه*
> *انا عارفك واخدة على خاطرك منى علشان مابازوركيش*
> *أصلى بصراحة ما بصدقش فى زيارة الترب*
> *لكن جيتلك عشان اخواتى قالولى *
> ...




صدقنى بجد مش قادر اوصفلك احساسى
ربنا يصبرك


----------



## besm alslib (28 يونيو 2010)

*انا مش راح قول اني بكيت لان الدموع اسهل من الاحساس اللي حسيتو*

*الله يرحم والدتك وتعيش وتفتكر*

*وعقبال يا رب ما تروح على تربتها ومعك اولادك وتحكيلها عنهم وعن مقالبهم *

*ربي يفرح قلبك اخي الغالي واذا في الك اخوه توفو احنا هون كلنا اخواتك*

*تسلم ايديك على انك خلتنا نحس بمشاعرك ونعيش معك هاللحظه الصعبه*


*الرب يباركك ويوفقك ويسعدك ويبعد عنك لحظات الحزن *
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا مش هعلق علي المقال لان مفيش كلمات توصف جمالة و احساسة العالي
لكن كل اللي اقدر اقولة ان ربنا قادر يعزي قلبك و يعطيك الفرح و السلام بقوة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *يخرب بيتك يا جدع جبت لي اكتئاب و انا مش ناااااااااااااقصه و مش طالبه:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:*
> هههههههههههههههههه
> أنا أسف تروث
> 
> ...



*شكرا كتير تروث على كلماتك والمرور*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> اخى وعزيزى ا/ علاء ​
> 
> اعتذرعن تاخرى فى التعليق على ابداعاتك لضيق الوقت فى الدخول على المنتدى​
> بجد كل المقالات احلى من بعض وانت فنان بدرجة مبدع
> ...


*صدقينى مش عارف اقولك ايه*
*متشكر جدا لشعورك النبيل*
*وانا اسف على اى دموع اتسببت فيها بدون قصد*
*شكرا كتير على المرور وكلماتك الرقيقة*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> صدقنى بجد مش قادر اوصفلك احساسى
> ربنا يصبرك


 *لا تقل شيئا*
*يكفينى محبتك وشعورك النبيل*
*شكرا لمرورك اخى الكريم كيوبيد*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا مش راح قول اني بكيت لان الدموع اسهل من الاحساس اللي حسيتو*​
> 
> *الله يرحم والدتك وتعيش وتفتكر*​
> *وعقبال يا رب ما تروح على تربتها ومعك اولادك وتحكيلها عنهم وعن مقالبهم *​
> ...


 *شكرا اختنا العزيزة*
*بالطبع انتم اخوتى بلا جدال ويكفينى محبتكم وصدق إحساسكم*
*اشكرك على المرور والدعاء*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *طبعا مش هعلق علي المقال لان مفيش كلمات توصف جمالة و احساسة العالي*
> *لكن كل اللي اقدر اقولة ان ربنا قادر يعزي قلبك و يعطيك الفرح و السلام بقوة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح*


*اخى الكريم ماجد*
*محبتك لا تحتاج إلى تعليق*
*أشكرك كل الشكر للمرور والدعاء*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 يونيو 2010)

*لا يخلو قسم شرطة فى بلدنا المحروسة من (السلخانة) أو (الثلاجة)، وهما اسمان يطلقان على غرفة مختفية عن الأنظار يعلق فيهما المشتبه به من يديه فى الهواء مثل الذبيحة لمدة قد تطول لأيام،وينال فى تلك الفترة كل ما لذ وطاب من كربجة وكهربة حتى يقر بالتهمة المنسوبة إليه، وأحيانا يعترف البعض بتهم لم يرتكبوها مفضلين جدران السجن على حرية التعذيب.*
*واتعجب من وجود إدارة كاملة للبحث الجنائى فى وزارة الداخلية ولكنها للأسف اسم بدون تفعيل،فالبحث الجنائى هدفه البحث والتقصى والكشف ولكن رجال المباحث العظام لا يدركون علم البحث ولا يفقهون فيه شيئا البتة،فكلما وقعت جريمة نجد حماة الوطن يلجئون إلى السلخانة والثلاجة لحمل المشتبه بهم على الإعتراف،ولربما يجد رجال المباحث فى السلخانة دور أكثر سرعة وإيجاز وسهولة من عناء جهد البحث الجنائى العلمى، فى الوقت الذى بلغت فيه** الدول الأخرى قمة العلم الجنائى نحن مازلنا ننتظر إعتراف من المتهم،فإدارة مثل الأف بى أى تزخم مكاتبها بعلماء فيزيائيين وكيمائيين ومتخصصون فى الإلكترونيات والتكنولوجيا،كل هذا لا لشىء إلا لسرعة البت فى القضايا ومعرفة الجناة وضمان العدالة.*
*عند دراستنا للماجيستير كان يحاضرنا الدكتور العظيم فخرى صالح رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى السابق،وكان يعلمنا بعلمه الغزير كيف نستدل على الجانى وكيف نحدد سبب الوفاة وساعة وقوعها ونوع السلاح،تذكرت أستاذى العظيم وما جاد به علينا من علم وأنا اقرأ تقرير الداخلية عن وفاة شهيد الإسكندرية (خالد سعيد) الذى قتل من فرط التعذيب داخل أحد أقسام الشرطة وجاء تقرير الطب الشرعى انه مات نتيجة إختناقه بسبب إبتلاعه للفافة من نبات البانجو،وللأسف فإن رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى الجديد الدكتور أحمد السباعى يستنكر ويستهجن الطعن فى تقرير الطب الشرعى،وكم أود أن أسأل الدكتور الخبير ماهى علاقة إسفكسيا الخنق بالجروح التى ظهرت على جثة المتوفى وماهى قدرة لفافة البانجو على كسر جمجمة الإنسان،يبدو ان الطب الشرعى فى مصر قد فاق نظرائه فى الدول المتقدمة وها هو يرسى نظريات علمية جديدة قد تقلب القرن الواحد والعشرون رأسا على عقب،وعشنا وشوفنا البانجو بيكسر الجمجمة.*
*فى حياتى المهنية كنت طرفا فى الدفاع مرتان عن مشتبه بهم فى جرائم قتل،وفى إحداهما أضطررت إلى الإنتقال إلى مكان الجريمة وكانت فيلا بحى المعادى حيث وجدت جثة القتيلة،وكنت أرى خارج الفيلا سيارات من الميكروباص تتوالى كل خمسة دقائق،وكل سيارة تحمل واحد من المشتبه بهم،وكان الأداء الشرطى روتينيا ومتكررا مع كل مشتبه،فعند نزول المشتبه من السيارة تبدأ مراسم الإحتفال من صفع وضرب وبصق وتهديد بجملة وحيدة لا تتغير(إحنا عارفين يا ابن ال... ان انت اللى قتلتها)، وتكررت المراسم مع كل مشتبه يصل إلى مكان الجريمة وكذلك تكررت الجملة لدرجة أنى اعتقدت ان كل هؤلاء العشرات من المشتبه بهم هم جميعا مشتركين فى الجريمة.*
*ورغم ان المرتان اللتان اقحمت فيهما فى جرائم قتل كان يفصل بينهما سبعة سنوات إلا أننى لاحظت شيئا غريبا تكرر فى المرتان وكأنه تقليد قومى أو عادة شعبية،فعند دخولى لمسرح الجريمة أجد العشرات من رجال الشرطة يمارسون الإستجواب وأمامهم مناضد طويلة تفوق العشرة امتار مملوءة عن أخرها بأطباق من الفاكهة والمشروبات،ولا اعلم من يدفع ثمن هذة الفواكه والولائم وهل تتكفل بها خزينة الدولة وتستقطع من ممولى الضرائب أم أنها من جيوب رجال الشرطة ،وعلمت فيما بعد ان هذة الولائم تستمر لأيام ويتكفل بها مجلس الحى الذى تقع فيه الجريمة وبالطبع تستقطع هذة الاموال من مبالغ كانت مخصصة لرصف الشوارع أو صيانة الصرف الصحى.*
*وهذا لم يكن عجيبا فى نظرى فى دولة تفتقد شرعية حكومتها واقتربت ان تفقد شرعية مواطنيها ايضا،ولكن العجيب انه فى المرتان كانت اطباق الفاكهة تحتوى على ثلاثة انواع من الفاكهة لا غير(تفاح وعنب وموز)، وايضا لا أعلم ماهى علاقة الفواكه الثلاثة بالبحث الجنائى ودورها فى الوصول للمتهم،وحاولت لسنوات جاهدا أن اكتشف سر الفاكهة ولكنى فشلت فى معرفة الحلول المنطقية،واخيرا حاولت ان استنتج الربط بين الأنواع الثلاثة والنجاح فى معرفة الجانى بالطريقة الفذة التى توصل لها رجال البحث الجنائى فى مصر،فوجدت أن التفاح كان رمزا على سقوط الإنسان منذ أدم وحواء وربما يستخدمه رجال المباحث لتذكير المشتبه به بخطيئته فيندم ويعترف بها جهارا،والعنب ربما يكون نوعا من الترغيب ولم لا وقد قال القرآن (جنات من أعناب) فقد يكون الهدف هو تذكير المشتبه به بالثواب والجنة التى سيؤول إليها مصيره إن هو اعترف بجريمته،ولكنى بحق لم أستطيع فك شفرة وجود اصابع من الموز وحاولت ان اقنع نفسى ان هذة الاصابع هى مكافئة الشرطة للمشتبه به بعد إعترافه بالجريمة ليأكلها،ولكن طبعا الأكل لن يكون عن طريق الفم!!!!*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أزيك يامه*
> *انا عارفك واخدة على خاطرك منى علشان مابازوركيش*
> *أصلى بصراحة ما بصدقش فى زيارة الترب*
> *لكن جيتلك عشان اخواتى قالولى *
> ...




*أستاذ علاء براحة بس
هو اية دة ؟؟
حضرتك جبتلي شبة اكتئاب من كتر البكا

صدقني كتبت في مكان الجملة دي 100 كلمة ومسحتهم
مش عارف اكتب اية

بجد اول مرة ابأة عايز امدح ومش عارف !!
مش عارف اكتب اية !!!
*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *أستاذ علاء براحة بس*
> 
> *هو اية دة ؟؟*
> *حضرتك جبتلي شبة اكتئاب من كتر البكا*​
> ...


*لا تقل شيئا اخى الكريم*
*محبتك ومرورك يكفيانى*
*فقط اذكر أمى فى صلاتك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (13 يوليو 2010)

*سامى إمبارح مات*
*كان واحد من قلب أصحابى*
*ورغم إنه أصغر منى ببضع سنين*
*بس كأن الفرق ما بينا يادوبه يومين*
*كان راجل البيت من بعد أبوه ما مات *
*وساب فى رقبته أم وتلات بنات أخوات*
*أكبر أحلامه أنه يكون له زوجة و دار*
*بس عيونه بصيرة وإيديه قصار*
*جه على نفسه لأجل يجوز كل أخواته*
*ونسى أحلامه بالإستقرار*
*كان دايما يضحك ورغم النار الساكنة ضلوعه*
*عمر ما شوفنا فى مرة دموعه*
*كان كل ذنبه أنه ما بيتكلمش*
*يكتم همه ولا ينطقش*
*بس امبارح جه يتكلم*
*طق ومات*
*الكشف الطبى قال إنفجار فى المخ*
*ونزيف حاد*
*مات الواد بقاله يومين ولا نعرفش*
*كسرنا الشقة لقينا الجثة فى قلب الفرش*
*طق الواد*
*وعشان واخد ع الكتمان*
*حتى فى موته مات فى السر*
*بس غريبة سابلنا دمه مالى الأوضة*
*وكأن اللون الأحمر ده رسالة*
*وبيتمرد بيها ع المر*
*ساعة الغسل مسحت جبينه*
*وأنا حنفية عينى تخر*
*الليلة اول ليلة فى كفنه يبات*
*سامى صاحبى إمبارح*
*مـــــــــــات*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سامى إمبارح مات*
> *كان واحد من قلب أصحابى*
> *ورغم إنه أصغر منى ببضع سنين*
> *بس كأن الفرق ما بينا يادوبه يومين*
> ...


 

:download:

الاحساس اللى بقصيدتك المرة دى مخيف فعلا 


تعزياتى لك ولاصدقائك 

فقد صديق بهذا العمر 

وبهذة الطريقة قمة بالالم 

ومدعاة للتامل العميق


----------



## alaakamel30 (13 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الاحساس اللى بقصيدتك المرة دى مخيف فعلا
> 
> ...


 *أستاذة أسميشيل*
*شكرا لمرورك الكريم*
*من فضلك صلى من أجله*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سامى إمبارح مات*
> *كان واحد من قلب أصحابى*
> *ورغم إنه أصغر منى ببضع سنين*
> *بس كأن الفرق ما بينا يادوبه يومين*
> ...


 

*الرب يرحمه *

*هنقول ايه*

*قصيده حزينه فعلا...*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (14 يوليو 2010)

*صلى من اجله تروث*
*ده شاب صغير ومات من يومين*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *صلى من اجله تروث*
> *ده شاب صغير ومات من يومين*


 
*ربنا يرحمه و يوديه الاخدار السماويه و يصبرك و يصبر اهله اول شئ *

*امين*​


----------

